# [EN World Book Club] Suggestions & Selectors



## Sam (Aug 7, 2003)

If you weren't aware, we've been tossing around the idea of doing an "EN World Book Club" here on the message boards. (See EN World Book Club Thread for more background.)

This thread is for people to suggest books for consderation, and for people to volunteer to select a book for reading.

If you suggest a book, please plan on participating in the discussion.

Basic concept is this: Once per month one person who has expressed interest in choosing a reading selection will be tapped to offer up their choice. Everyone who is interested will procure a copy of said book and have roughly one month to read it. Discussion will begin at that time, and continue for as long as necessary. 
The guidelines for selection (and by extension, suggestion) are: 

Book must be in print (check to see if Amazon has it available).
Should be something that you would expect a majority of participants would enjoy reading.
Should be something that will engender thoughtful discussion.
Shouldn't be anything that would make Eric's (or Morrus') Grandma's eyes pop out.
So, if you have some reading suggestions, or wish to participate as an "editorial member", express so here. I will keep this post updated with the list of books and volunteers. 
______________________________

*Suggestions:* 
Gods in Darkness, Karl Edward Wagner & Ken Kelly
The Scar, China Mieville
Guns, Germs & Steel, Jared Diamond
Caeser's Legion, Stephen Dando-Collins
Man in the Iron Mask, Alexandre Dumas
Three Musketeers, Alexandre Dumas
Huchback of Notre Dame, Victor Hugo
20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, Jules Verne
The Count of Monte Cristo, Alexandre Dumas
The Sea-hawk, Rafael Sabatini
Kidnapped, Robert Louis Stevenson
Tigana, Guy Gavriel Kay
The Tower of Fear, Glen Cook
The White Company, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
The Illiad, Homer
The Odyssey, Homer
Sailing to Sarantium, Guy Gavriel Kay
The Wasp Factory, Iain Banks
The Anubis Gates,Tim Powers
The Moreau Omnibus, S. Andrew Swann
Men of Iron, Howard Pyle
The Forever War, Joe Haldeman
Enders Game, Orson Scott Card
The Divine Comedy: The Inferno, the Purgatorio, and the Paradiso, Dante Alighieri
All the Bells on Earth, James P. Blaylock
Stranger in a Strange Land, Robert A. Heinlein
Battlefield Earth, L. Ron Hubbard
Dracula, Bram Stoker
Beowulf, _translator_ Seamus Heaney
Shogun, James Clavell
Frankenstein, Mary Shelley
Guns of the South, Harry Turtledove
The House of the Scorpion, Nancy Farmer
The Facts of Life, Graham Joyce
Life of Pi, Yann Martel
The Black Company, Glen Cook
The Reader, Bernhard Schlink
To Reign In Hell, Steven Burst
Pattern Recognition, William Gibson
Dawn of Amber, John Betancourt
Darwin's Radio, Greg Bear
Voyage, Stephen Baxter
Evolution: A Novel, Stephen Baxter
Dream Park, Larry Niven & Steven Barnes
On Basilisk Station, David Weber
Island of Doctor Moreau, H.G. Wells
Rhapsody, Elizabeth Haydon
All Tomorrow's Parties, William Gibson
Neuromancer, William Gibson
The Mote in God's Eye, Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
Sundiver, David Brin
Startide Rising, David Brin
Cryptonomicon, Neal Stephenson
Foreigner, C. J. Cherryh
Legend, David Gemmell
Wyrm, Mark Fabi
Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep, Phillip K. Dick
Man in the High Castle, Phillip K. Dick
Ubik, Phillip K. Dick
Bones of the Earth, Michael Swanwick
Blood Music, Greg Bear
At The Mountains of Madness, H.P. Lovecraft
The Lions of Al-Rassan, Guy Gavriel Kay
The Sword of Shannara, Terry Brooks
High Deryni, Katherine Kurtz
The Positronic Man, Issac Asimov & Robert Silverberg
Ender's Game, Orson Scott Card
The Years of Rice and Salt, Kim Stanley Robinson
Three Hearts and Three Lions, Poul Anderson
The High Crusade, Poul Anderson
The Broken Sword, Poul Anderson
The Crusades Through Arab Eyes, Amin Maalouf
Perdido Street Station, China Mieville
Jack of Kinrowan, Charles de Lint
Light, M. John Harrison
The Hollow Man, Dan Simmons
A Knight of Ghosts and Shadows, Mercedes Lackey
Black Gryphon, Mercedes Lackey
Dragonsdawn, Anne McCaffrey
Neverwhere, Neil Gaiman
King Rat, China Mieville
Guilty Pleasures, Laurell K. Hamilton
Bones of the Earth, Michael Swanwick
Slow River, Nicola Griffith
Ammonite, Nicola Griffith
Making History, Stephen Fry
Choke, Chuck Palahniuk
Sewer, Gas & Electric: The Public Works Trilogy, Matt Ruff
I Am Legend, Richard Matheson
Vampire$, John Steakley
_______________________________ 



*Editorial Members:*

JoeGKushner
FraserRonald
Dacileva
reddist
Tsyr
Michael Tree
LightPhoenix
jester47 _(September 2003 Selection)_ *Selected: Dragondoom by Dennis L. McKiernan ---- DISCUSSION THREAD*
JoeBlank _(November 2003 Selection)_ *Selected: Tigana by Guy Gavriel Kay* ---- *DISCUSSION THREAD*
zenld _(January 2004 Selection)_ *Selected: Pattern Recognition by William Gibson* ---- *DISCUSSION THREAD*
Sam _(February 2004 Selection)_ *Selected: Eragon by Christopher Paolini* ---- *DISCUSSION THREAD*
Cthulhu's Librarian _(April 2004 Selection)_ *Selected: The Anubis Gates by Tim Powers*


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 7, 2003)

How about Gods in Darkness, the complete novels of Kane? He's one of the only real anti-heroes I've ever read and it's a fascinating contrast to say Drizzt who is a moody hero if you will or Elric, a 'villain' only by his moral weakness.

http://www.pricefarmer.com/cgi-bin/farm?isbn=189238924X


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 7, 2003)

I REALLY don't want to start off with a negative comment, but could we try to keep the price of the books under $20.00? If we want to encourage people to buy, read and discuss a book, I don't think that we should start the group off with a book that has a list price of $35.00 (or $28 if you buy it at Amazon). 

Sorry Joe, I'd love to read the book you suggested, but I don't know how many people we would get to drop that much $ on a book. Many of my friends never buy hardcovers, and I suspect that may be true for people on the boards as well. 

In a book group that I belonged to here at UVA, we had a stipulation that a book had to be in paperback (mass market or tradepaper) for it to be considered as a selection. Do we want to do something like that here, or am I just making a nusence of myself? 

Thanks for hearing me out. 

Rich


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd like to suggest _The Scar_ by China Mieville. 
It is on the ballot for best novel for both the Hugo and World Fantasy awards this year. While set in the same world as his previous novel _Perdido Street Station_, it is not a series, and stands completely alone. 

Amazon.com 

Here is one review:
From Publishers Weekly
In this stand-alone novel set in the same monster-haunted universe as last year's much-praised Perdido Street Station, British author Mieville, one of the most talented new writers in the field, takes us on a gripping hunt to capture a magical sea-creature so large that it could snack on Moby Dick, and that's just for starters. Armada, a floating city made up of the hulls of thousands of captured vessels, travels slowly across the world of Bas-Lag, sending out its pirate ships to prey on the unwary, gradually assembling the supplies and captive personnel it needs to create a stupendous work of dark magic. Bellis Coldwine, an embittered, lonely woman, exiled from the great city of New Crobuzon, is merely one of a host of people accidentally trapped in Armada's far-flung net, but she soon finds herself playing a vital role in the byzantine plans of the city's half-mad rulers. The author creates a marvelously detailed floating civilization filled with dark, eccentric characters worthy of Mervyn Peake or Charles Dickens, including the aptly named Coldwine, a translator who has devoted much of her life to dead languages; Uther Doul, the superhuman soldier/scholar who refuses to do anything more than follow orders; and Silas Fennec, the secret agent whose perverse magic has made him something more and less than human. Together they sail through treacherous, magic-ridden seas, on a quest for the Scar, a place where reality mutates and all things become possible. This is state-of-the-art dark fantasy and a likely candidate for any number of award nominations. (July 2). Forecast: Perdido Street Station won the Arthur C. Clarke Award and the British Fantasy Award. A major publicity push including a six-city author tour should help win new readers in the U.S. 
Copyright 2002 Reed Business Information, Inc.

(edit: spelling)


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Aug 7, 2003)

Some books that were on previous reading lists, that turned out to be great:

Jared Diamond's _Guns, Germs and Steel_
Stephen Dando-Collins' _Caesar's Legion_

********************

Also, we might consider books that are readily available from libraries, for those of us who are unemployed and would rather spend money on housing and food...

Though I'm sure that one of you bas****s lives somewhere near me, because previous book suggestions mysteriously became checked-out from the local library system (which includes three counties!) right after suggestions have been made...


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 7, 2003)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *Also, we might consider books that are readily available from libraries, for those of us who are unemployed and would rather spend money on housing and food...*



While I am employed, the library comment does appeal to me as well.

And how abou these classic selections (and they're ones I haven't read yet):

Man in the Iron Mask
Three Musketeers
Huchback of Notre Dame
20,000 Leagues Under the Sea

I'd suggest The Count of Monte Cristo, but I finally read that one last year.


----------



## Sam (Aug 7, 2003)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> *
> I'd suggest The Count of Monte Cristo, but I finally read that one last year. *




Just because you've read it somewhat recently, don't hold back on suggesting it.  If you enjoyed it and think it would be worth reading and discussing, put it out there.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd also like to suggest people don't suggest books that are part of a series.  I hadn't notived anyone who had yet, so hopefully it will not be a problem.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Aug 7, 2003)

The Sea-Hawk
by Rafael Sabatini 
$11.16 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_1/002-7772668-6892842?v=glance&s=books

For those who love adventure in exotic and far off times and places, Rafael Sabatini was a godsend. And this one is certainly up there among his successes! Here is a tale about an English gentleman of Cornwall, Sir Oliver Tressilian, who is betrayed into ignominy and bondage by a dastardly kinsman who covets Sir Oliver's wealth and, incidentally, safety for himself. Sir Oliver ends up finding a new and successful life in another culture but cannot forgive what has been done to him so that, when the time comes, he cannot but throw all he has won away in a search for vengeance against those who have wronged him. How this all works out (and it's not that hard to predict though fun to follow as it unfolds), is the subject of this tight little tale of Barbary pirates on the Mediterranean.

(part of a review from Amazon)


Kidnapped (Penguin Classics) 
by Robert Louis Stevenson
$7.95 

Kidnapped by Robert Louis Stevenson remains one of the classic coming-of-age stories for children and young adults today. After the death of his father, David Balfour sets out to meet his uncle and claim his inheritance. This adventure takes him through the highlands of Scotland where he embarks upon a long journey back from treachery and deceit. The reading by David Rintoul, whose voice is easily recognizable from his roles in several PBS productions such as Pride and Prejudice, translates the written word into an auditory landscape of Scotland. He interprets each character using several voices. As the story progresses, listeners can hear David changing from an uncertain and hesitant youth, to the assured and forthright young man he becomes at the conclusion. Without any special effects, the fight among the crew of the Coventry in the RoundhouseAchairs pushed over, the sounds of the sea hitting against the great shipAbecomes easily visualized. the reader's skill setting the stage and showing the growth of the character is phenomenal. While this is an abridgement, the story flows easily and gives a full picture from beginning to end. This audiobook is a wonderful way to introduce this style of literature to young readers who may feel inhibited by reading the language of Stevenson. Whether read for enjoyment or to enrich the learning experience, this is a must for every serious library collection of the classics.

Treasure Island or The Black Arrow by Stevenson are also good classic reads.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 7, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I'd also like to suggest people don't suggest books that are part of a series.  I hadn't notived anyone who had yet, so hopefully it will not be a problem. *




I don't think there's much problem with suggesting a book that's the first in a series.  Suggesting a book in the middle of a series would be bad.


----------



## Sam (Aug 7, 2003)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *I don't think there's much problem with suggesting a book that's the first in a series.  Suggesting a book in the middle of a series would be bad. *




I agree with that.  I don't see anything wrong with the first book in a series.

That said, I don't think I'd want to do a whole series.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 7, 2003)

What are peoples thoughts on reading anthologies of a single authors work (like a collection of HP Lovecraft stories) or a collection of short stories by different authors (like any of the various Years Best... collections)? 

Do we want to stick specifically to novels? Or are these fair game as well?


----------



## Sam (Aug 7, 2003)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> *Do we want to stick specifically to novels? Or are these fair game as well? *




I think we should stick to novels.  Substantive discussion on an anthology of short stories would be less likely, IMO.


----------



## Dagger75 (Aug 7, 2003)

Does it have to be fiction.

 Cause I got some ideas for some non-fiction, nothing political

 Demon in the Freezer

 The Hot Zone

 The Jungle

Also for Fiction

Timeline


----------



## Dismas (Aug 7, 2003)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> *
> While I am employed, the library comment does appeal to me as well.
> 
> And how abou these classic selections (and they're ones I haven't read yet):
> ...




Most of the classics are available free to download at Project Guttenberg http://gutenberg.net/index.html including all the above. 

If work sends me on a long train / plane journey I tend to print off just a few chapters at a time to help pass the time.


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 7, 2003)

Sam said:
			
		

> * I don't see anything wrong with the first book in a series.
> 
> That said, I don't think I'd want to do a whole series. *




And with that, I nominate:

Sailing to Sarantium
by Guy Gavriel Kay

Only $7.99 on Amazon, and I found it at my local library.

"Sailing to Sarantium is a small story. Its hero, Crispin, is unassuming as heroes go. He's a skilled mosaicist, an artist who makes pictures with decorative tiles, and responds to a request from a distant emperor to travel to the imperial capital and work on the new sanctuary there. Hardly the makings of high adventure. But then again, Guy Gavriel Kay could write about a peasant going to pick up a pail of water and you'd probably hang on every word.
If you don't know Kay, you should. His pedigree is impeccable, starting with a well-loved fantasy debut, the Fionavar Tapestry trilogy (The Summer Tree, The Wandering Fire, and The Darkest Road), and a compilation he did with Christopher Tolkien called The Silmarillion. Sailing to Sarantium, the first half of the Sarantine Mosaic series, evokes his other historical fantasy titles, such as A Song for Arbonne and The Lions of Al-Rassan, and is a well-researched analog to the Byzantine Empire and fifth-century Europe--with all its political and religious machinations.

Despite its seemingly prosaic cast and quest, Sailing to Sarantium is a charmer, another Kay classic. As usual, the character descriptions are subtle and precise--the mosaicist, Crispin, is a shrewd, irascible, and intensely likable man who is fiercely devoted to his art but troubled by guilt and loss. Reluctantly surrendering to events, he agrees to travel to Sarantium to work for the emperor. ("Sailing to Sarantium," we learn, is an expression synonymous with embracing great change.) As Crispin moves from roadside quarrels to palace intrigue, Kay gracefully shifts perspective from character to character, moving forward and backward in time and giving a rich sense of the world through the eyes of soldiers, slaves, and senators." --Paul Hughes


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 7, 2003)

Also, I very much like the classics idea, with access at Project Gutenberg. The more participants, the merrier, and there are so many classics that I always intend to get around to reading. This might be the kick in the pants that I need.


----------



## FraserRonald (Aug 7, 2003)

Lots of great suggestions. A lot of books that I've read but which I'd be happy to read again.

Please put me down as one who would like the chance to dictate to others what they will read. I love power.

I think the suggestion regarding paperback isn't a half-bad idea. In fact, it's a good idea. Libraries and used book stores are fine, but that doesn't put money in the writer's pocket. I think paperbacks are a good compromise.

As for books that have yet to be mentioned.

"Tigana" by Guy Gavriel Kay.
"The Tower of Fear" by Glen Cook.
"The White Company" by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
"the Illiad" and/or "the Odyssey" by Homer


----------



## FraserRonald (Aug 7, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And with that, I nominate:
> 
> ...




Hey, no fair, I was going to nominate that, but I didn't think it would be fair to not include "the Lord of Emperors."

I think the Sarantine Mosaic is Kay's best work to date, but I'd be happy to read *anything* of his.

Take care all.


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 7, 2003)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> *Hey, no fair, I was going to nominate that, but I didn't think it would be fair to not include "the Lord of Emperors."
> 
> I think the Sarantine Mosaic is Kay's best work to date, but I'd be happy to read anything of his. *




I cheated, as I picked Sarantium because I just started reading it myself. Otherwise, I have never read any Kay, but I certainly will continue to work my way thru his books now, as I am very impressed so far.

And please put me down for Evil-Book-Overlord of the Month. It would force me out of my shell and require that I participate more.

I might even break my no sig-no avatar policy to promote the book club. This is a great idea.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Aug 7, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> I might even break my no sig-no avatar policy to promote the book club. This is a great idea. *




Good Idea!


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Aug 7, 2003)

I like Cthulhu's Librarian's suggestion of _The Scar_.  This book has piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Dagger75 (Aug 7, 2003)

The Scar and Sailing to Sarantium both sound interesting.  Both are paperback I hope. Plus I hope I can get them at Barnes and Nobles.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 7, 2003)

I've got a few more suggestions to add to the list.

_The Wasp Factory _ by Iain Banks

from Amazon.com 
"I had been making the rounds of the Sacrifice Poles the day we heard my brother had escaped. I already knew something was going to happen; the Factory told me." 
Those lines begin one of the most infamous of contemporary Scottish novels. The narrator, Frank Cauldhame, is a weird teenager who lives on a tiny island connected to mainland Scotland by a bridge. He maintains grisly Sacrifice Poles to serve as his early warning system and deterrent against anyone who might invade his territory.

Few novelists have ever burst onto the literary scene with as much controversy as Iain Banks in 1984. The Wasp Factory was reviled by many reviewers on account of its violence and sadism, but applauded by others as a new and Scottish voice--that is, a departure from the English literary tradition. The controversy is a bit puzzling in retrospect, because there is little to object to in this novel, if you're familiar with genre horror.

The Wasp Factory is distinguished by an authentically felt and deftly written first-person style, delicious dark humor, a sense of the surreal, and a serious examination of the psyche of a childhood psychopath. Most readers will find that they sympathize with and even like Frank, despite his three murders (each of which is hilarious in an Edward Gorey fashion). It's a classic of contemporary horror. --Fiona Webster 



_The Anubis Gates_ by Tim Powers

from  Amazon.com 
Author Tim Powers evokes 17th-century England with a combination of meticulously researched historic detail and imaginative flights in this sci-fi tale of time travel. Winner of the 1984 Philip K. Dick Award for best original science fiction paperback, this 1989 edition of the book that took the fantasy world by storm is the first hardcover version to be published in the United States. In his brief introduction, Ramsey Campbell sets The Anubis Gates in an adventure context, citing Powers's achievement of "extraordinary scenes of underground horror, of comedy both high and grotesque, of bizarre menace, of poetic fantasy." 
The colonization of Egypt by western European powers is the launch point for power plays and machinations. Steeping together in this time-warp stew are such characters as an unassuming Coleridge scholar, ancient gods, wizards, the Knights Templar, werewolves, and other quasi-mortals, all wrapped in the organizing fabric of Egyptian mythology. In the best of fantasy traditions, the reluctant heroes fight for survival against an evil that lurks beneath the surface of their everyday lives. --This text refers to an out of print or unavailable edition of this title.


----------



## Kesh (Aug 8, 2003)

The Moreau Omnibus by S. Andrew Swann

Haven't read it myself, but this is actually three books in one. The Moreaus in this book were the inspiration for the _Genetech_ setting for d20 Modern.

Plus it's only $8, so it's pretty cheap.


----------



## Sam (Aug 8, 2003)

*Status Update*

I've been editing the first post of the thread as suggestions are made and people express interest in being an "editorial member".  The suggestion list is growing nicely and we have 5 people so far on the "editorial member" list.  If you want to participate in that fashion, please express your interest here.

For the first month I'll randomly select one person from the list, and then develop a schedule going out a few months of the next to go.  August 14th will be the selection date for the first month.  Hopefully by the 15th or 16th the person selected will have made his/her decision.

Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 8, 2003)

Another book that I absolutely loved reading in grade school was Men of Iron by Howard Pyle.  It was written in 1891, and its an historical novel set in the 1400s of England.  My copy's *old*, as it belonged to my mother, then her father before her and his father before him.  Its been several years since I've read it.  I just might re-read it again just for fun...this book was an old friend that I always went back to...I'm curious to see if its just as good as I remember.


----------



## kkoie (Aug 8, 2003)

I'd like to nominate the following:

The Forever War by Joe Haldeman
Enders Game by Orson Scott Card
The Divine Comedy: The Inferno, the Purgatorio, and the Paradiso
by  Dante Alighieri
All the Bells on Earth by James P. Blaylock
Stranger in a Strange Land by Robert A. Heinlein 
Battlefield Earth by L. Ron Hubbard
Dracula by Bram Stoker
Beowulf (a very good translation has been done by Seamus Heaney for $14 retail)
Shogun by James Clavell

Thats all I could think of at the moment.


----------



## kkoie (Aug 8, 2003)

can't believe I forgot Frankenstein by Mary Shelley
(sorry for the second post, I accidentally hit quote instead of edit)


----------



## Sixchan (Aug 8, 2003)

Ooo!  I wanna join the book club!

Everyone should read _Guns of the South_ by Harry Turtledove. A damn good book.


----------



## Sam (Aug 8, 2003)

It seems like we're getting a lot of suggestions for "classics" (which is understandable).  Let's try to get some more newly published works (within the last 2 years) up there that people may not even know is out.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 8, 2003)

And a few more recent novels to add to the list of possible choices:


The House of the Scorpion  by Nancy Farmer

I read this just a few weeks ago, and while it may be marketed as a young adult title, it is so much more than that. Its definitly one of the best books I've read in several years. 

Amazon.com has the following to say about this National Book Award winner:
Fields of white opium poppies stretch away over the hills, and uniformed workers bend over the rows, harvesting the juice. This is the empire of Matteo Alacran, a feudal drug lord in the country of Opium, which lies between the United States and Aztlan, formerly Mexico. Field work, or any menial tasks, are done by "eejits," humans in whose brains computer chips have been installed to insure docility. Alacran, or El Patron, has lived 140 years with the help of transplants from a series of clones, a common practice among rich men in this world. The intelligence of clones is usually destroyed at birth, but Matt, the latest of Alacran's doubles, has been spared because he belongs to El Patron. He grows up in the family's mansion, alternately caged and despised as an animal and pampered and educated as El Patron's favorite. Gradually he realizes the fate that is in store for him, and with the help of Tam Lin, his bluff and kind Scottish bodyguard, he escapes to Aztlan. There he and other "lost children" are trapped in a more subtle kind of slavery before Matt can return to Opium to take his rightful place and transform his country.
Nancy Farmer, a two-time Newbery honoree, surpasses even her marvelous novel, The Ear, The Eye and the Arm in the breathless action and fascinating characters of The House of the Scorpion. Readers will be reminded of Orson Scott Card's Ender in Matt's persistence and courage in the face of a world that intends to use him for its own purposes, and of Louis Sachar's Holes in the camaraderie of imprisoned boys and the layers of meaning embedded in this irresistibly compelling story. (Ages 12 and older) --Patty Campbell 




The Facts of Life  by Graham Joyce

A nominee for this years World Fantasy Award. Here is Publishers Weekly review:
Warm with nostalgia and flecked with the subtle fantasy that seasons nearly all his fiction, Joyce's latest novel (after Smoking Poppy) is an uneven mix of the charming and the self-consciously peculiar. The setting is Coventry, England, in the years after WWII, where the surviving Vine family-mother Martha, her seven grown daughters and their various offspring-are all trying to build lives out of the ruins left by Nazi bombs. The bittersweet events center on young Frank, the illegitimate son of psychologically unstable youngest daughter Cassie, who like his mum has inherited a fey streak that makes him receptive to precognition and restless spirits. As Frank and Cassie bounce from household to household, cared for by different family members, their peregrinations evoke in miniature the British postwar experience, mirrored in the lives of Cassie's siblings: one is married to a man who relives the war through his affair with a dead soldier's wife; another is a politically liberal participant in a comically self-destructing socialist commune. Virtually plotless, the book unfolds as a series of vignettes, interrelated loosely through shared, affectionately realized characters and seriocomic treatments of death and (especially) sexuality. Frank's supernatural experiences, which include frequent sessions with a mysterious figure he refers to cryptically as "The-Man-Behind-The-Glass," are hints that he shares hi relatives' powers. Indeed, the subtlety with which Joyce presents clairvoyant episodes makes them entirely credible in a novel that celebrates the strong bond of family and the deep well of sensitivity on which they all draw. In the end, this is a haunting story about flawed but good-hearted people who bear the hallmarks of eccentricity but also the beneficent aura of human connectedness. 
Copyright 2003 Reed Business Information, Inc. 




Life of Pi by Yann Martel 

Here is Publishers Weekly review of the 2002 Booker Prize winner:
A fabulous romp through an imagination by turns ecstatic, cunning, despairing and resilient, this novel is an impressive achievement "a story that will make you believe in God," as one character says. The peripatetic Pi (ne the much-taunted Piscine) Patel spends a beguiling boyhood in Pondicherry, India, as the son of a zookeeper. Growing up beside the wild beasts, Pi gathers an encyclopedic knowledge of the animal world. His curious mind also makes the leap from his native Hinduism to Christianity and Islam, all three of which he practices with joyous abandon. In his 16th year, Pi sets sail with his family and some of their menagerie to start a new life in Canada. Halfway to Midway Island, the ship sinks into the Pacific, leaving Pi stranded on a life raft with a hyena, an orangutan, an injured zebra and a 450-pound Bengal tiger named Richard Parker. After the beast dispatches the others, Pi is left to survive for 227 days with his large feline companion on the 26-foot-long raft, using all his knowledge, wits and faith to keep himself alive. The scenes flow together effortlessly, and the sharp observations of the young narrator keep the tale brisk and engaging. Martel's potentially unbelievable plot line soon demolishes the reader's defenses, cleverly set up by events of young Pi's life that almost naturally lead to his biggest ordeal. This richly patterned work, Martel's second novel, won Canada's 2001 Hugh MacLennan Prize for Fiction. In it, Martel displays the clever voice and tremendous storytelling skills of an emerging master. 
Copyright 2002 Cahners Business Information, Inc.


----------



## Wombat (Aug 8, 2003)

Sam said:
			
		

> *
> Suggestions
> 
> [*]Man in the Iron Mask, Alexandre Dumas
> ...




I've highlighted this shorter list for a major reason:  TRANSLATION PROBLEMS.

The number of different translations of these works into English are many and highly varied in quality.  _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_ is a grand example of this -- many English translations leave out whole chapters and large blocks of text due to A) socialist messages or B) technical aspects that the editors think will bore the readers.  

IF you are going to be using one of these works THEN you must make sure everyone is reading the same translation; to do otherwise is to invite disaster...

So says a man who has faced this situation in the classroom  

(added comment...)

Oh, and I'd be interested in at least testing the club out.


----------



## Wraithdrit (Aug 8, 2003)

I'd like to recommend:

The Black Company, by Glen Cook

Its the first in a serious, but is easily stand alone (IE not a huge cliff hanger, and definately wraps nicely in one book). While I would encourage anyone who likes it to also read the rest, thats outside of the scope of the club.


----------



## Sam (Aug 8, 2003)

Wombat said:
			
		

> *IF you are going to be using one of these works THEN you must make sure everyone is reading the same translation; to do otherwise is to invite disaster...*



Good point.  The editorial member choosing the book for that month will have to select an edition/translation for books where that is an issue.


> *Oh, and I'd be interested in at least testing the club out. *



Are you talking about being an editorial member, or just participating in the club?


----------



## cgplaer2000 (Aug 8, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *The Sea-Hawk
> by Rafael Sabatini
> $11.16
> 
> ...



Sounds just like Count of Monte Cristo....

How about the Elric Saga which are cheap from the Science Fiction and Fantasy bookclub?


----------



## Mucknuggle (Aug 8, 2003)

Sounds great. I'd like to suggest _The Reader_ by Bernhard Schlink. I read it for my English course last semester and I loved it.

Anyway, here's the link to amazon.ca -> The Reader 
amazon.com -> The Reader


----------



## reddist (Aug 8, 2003)

Woo, sorry I'm late.

I'm in, and I'll try my hand at the "editorial board" when my turn is up.

As for suggestions, here's a few off my shelf:

_To Reign In Hell_: Steven Burst
_Pattern Recognition_: William Gibson
_Dawn of Amber_: John Betancourt (the first of the "new" Amber books)
_Darwin's Radio_: Greg Bear

-Reddist


----------



## bolen (Aug 8, 2003)

My favorite author is Stephen Baxster.  He has written two great ones

1) Voyage - a alternate history where the US lands on Mars by 1984.

2) Evolution - a series of short chapters each detailing the life of an animal in a certain age (ie in the last Ice age, modern and beyond)  Each animal is a decendant of the previous one  (about 10,000 years apart)

another good hard sci author is Greg Egan.  He is the only author I have ever heard of who wrote a science fiction book on Quantum Geometry.  He knows what he is talking about as well.  I found out about it through John Baez's website "This week in Mathematical Physics".  The funniest part of the book is that he has the names of manyof the physicists who are working today in this field as names of planets, minor characters ect.  The amazing thing is this is a tiny field and I cant believe most people (even other physics) get these if they don't keep up on the literature.  My advisor (who I got to read it) pointed out some inside jokes which I did not get.  Great Book but I could be biased about this one.

I think we should elect a board (or apoint one) to narrow down the topics and then vote each month.


----------



## F5 (Aug 8, 2003)

I'd definitely like to be part of the book club.  This is a great forum for it.  

Gonna' pass on being a member of the editorial board, at least for now.  New daughter and new job...I'm limiting the commitments I make for the next few months...

BUT, I'll second the suggestion of The Scar by China Mieville, and Pattern Recognition by Billy G.  Both really good.  As for "gaming-inspired", I'd toss out a recommendation for Dream Park, by Larry Niven and Steven Barnes.  It's a murder/ industrial espionage  mystery that takes place in a holographic Disneyland for gamers, where the best DMs are celebrities, and gamers pay big bucks to actually live out the modules they play.  Not exactly high art, but the concept is too much fun.


----------



## FraserRonald (Aug 9, 2003)

Hey All

Is there anything we can do about the old thread:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59544 

I tried to direct people to this thread, but I haven't seen them post here. I'd hate to see anyone get left behind.

Take care all.


----------



## zenld (Aug 9, 2003)

this idea is great. i have been trying to get into book groups for a while, but i always forget when and where they meet. now all i have to do is haul my fat butt over to the computer and type away. i love you guys.

i would like to be a part of the editorial board as well. just not for the first month.

as for suggestions
non-fiction
Tao of Physics (Fritjof Capra)
Hagakure (Yamamoto Tsunetomo; trans William Scott Wilson)

fiction
On Basilisk Station (David Weber)
Island of Doctor Moreau 

and i am curious whether anyone would be interested in a play or two. just as an offbeat change of pace.

can't wait to find out what the first book is.


----------



## jester47 (Aug 9, 2003)

I would definately like to be on the editorial board.  Suggestionsand input forthcoming, as it is late. 

Aaron.


----------



## Dacileva (Aug 9, 2003)

This sounds like fun!

I'd like to add my name to the list of potential editors/selectors.

My suggestions:

Rhapsody by Elizabeth Haydon (relatively new).
All Tomorrow's Parties by William Gibson (part of a pseudo-series, but he writes all his books to be very, very independent of each other).
Neuromancer, also by William Gibson.
The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle.
Sundiver and Startide Rising, both by David Brin (books 1 and 2 of a series, but 1 is mostly unrelated to 2 except by basis of world).
Cryptonomicon by Neal Stephenson might be too racy for some, given Neal's tendency towards colorful language, but a very good book nonetheless.
Foreigner by C. J. Cherryh.
And finally, another fantasy novel.   Legend by David Gemmell.


----------



## nHammer (Aug 9, 2003)

A few people mentioned China Mieville's The Scar. I went to the book store to get the book. They said it wasn't out in paperback. Just thought I'd mention that since one of the requirements is that the book had to be paperback.

I ended up getting Mieville's Perdido Street Station. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 9, 2003)

nHammer said:
			
		

> *A few people mentioned China Mieville's The Scar. I went to the book store to get the book. They said it wasn't out in paperback. Just thought I'd mention that since one of the requirements is that the book had to be paperback. *




Actually, The Scar is ONLY available in trade-paperback. Its not out in the US in hardcover at all (unless you get it from the SFBC). 

I'm the one who suggested it in the first place (I own it, in paperback), and also the one who suggested that we not pick hardcovers.  Have your bookstore check again. Here is the Amazon.com link: The Scar


----------



## Sam (Aug 9, 2003)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> *Is there anything we can do about the old thread:*



I've edited the first post in the thread to point people here.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Wombat (Aug 9, 2003)

Sam said:
			
		

> *
> Are you talking about being an editorial member, or just participating in the club? *




Sorry, just participating in the club -- I thought the editorial bit was closed  

I'm already involved in two playtests and am editing a novel for a friend...


----------



## Sam (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: [EN World Book Club] Suggestions & Selectors*



			
				Wombat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry, just participating in the club -- I thought the editorial bit was closed
> 
> I'm already involved in two playtests and am editing a novel for a friend... *




The selection process isn't closed.  If you want to be on the list, just post it.  Over time it may turn into something different, but in the beginning at least, the selection process is one person saying "we should read this book", and that will pretty much be that.  Now, obviously we want that to be a good book, and the "editioral member" should be the main person starting off the discussion.  Other than that, there isn't too much involved.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm in on the club, but it'll be a while before I have the time to do more than just reading each month's selection.  I'll let you all know when I'll be able to take on more.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 10, 2003)

One interesting thing to do is keep the 'wish' list and like a shopping list, over time show which ones we've read with some notes attached to 'em.


----------



## Morbidity (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: [EN World Book Club] Suggestions & Selectors*



			
				Wombat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've highlighted this shorter list for a major reason:  TRANSLATION PROBLEMS.
> 
> ...




No, no, no … this is an educational club. All books must be read in the language they were written in.  Add me on to the list of people who are interested in reading, rather than selecting.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 11, 2003)

so how do you make suggestions for recommended reading?

i'd like to add:

Ending Neglect: The Elimination of Tuberculosis in the United States by the Institute of Medicine Lawrence Geiter editor copyright 2000 National Academy Press Washington, D.C.


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 11, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> *so how do you make suggestions for recommended reading?
> 
> i'd like to add:
> 
> ...




I assure you, when my turn on the editorial board comes around, I will give your suggestion the consideration it deserves.


----------



## reddist (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey Sam, did you get me down for an editorial board member?  Are we still thinking in terms of rotations?

And when do you want me to stop suggesting books? 

_Wyrm_: Mark Fabi
_Minority Report_: Phillip K Dick
_Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep_: Also Phillip K Dick
_Man in the High Castle_: Also Also Phillip K Dick
--> this could go on for a while...

-Reddist

_edit: Hey! Post 150!  Woot!_


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 11, 2003)

Sam said:
			
		

> *
> Basic concept is this:  Once per month one person who has expressed interest in choosing a reading selection will be tapped to offer up their choice.  Everyone who is interested will procure a copy of said book and have roughly one month to read it.  Discussion will begin at that time, and continue for as long as necessary.
> *




I've been talking with several people who are in bookgroups (both online groups and real life groups), and have come up with a suggestion for the frequency of book choices and discussion time. 

1. Have 1 month reading time before discussion begins for the book. 
2. Allow for 2 weeks discussion online. 
3. The next book is announced when the discussion begins for the current book, but the 1 month reading period does not start until the end of the 2 week discussion period. 

This will allow for an actual time between books of 6 weeks. This takes into account time to purchase the book, read it, and have the discussion before having to start discussion on the next book. 

I think that the extra time (6 weeks vs. 4 weeks reading time) will take pressure off those members who may have lots of reading that is required for work, school, etc. and may find 1 month to be too short a time to read, discuss, and then start on the next book. With my spare reading time at a premium, I know I'd appreciate the slightly longer time between books. 

Feel free to discuss, disagree with me, etc. I'm just tossing this out as an idea after talking with other people I know who are currently in book discussion groups. Thanks!

Rich


----------



## Sam (Aug 11, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> *I'd like to add:
> 
> Ending Neglect: The Elimination of Tuberculosis in the United States by the Institute of Medicine Lawrence Geiter editor copyright 2000 National Academy Press Washington, D.C.
> *




Ummm.  I'll get right on putting that on the secondary list.  _Hmmm.... Where did I put the "secondary list"?  Oh, yeah, circular file.  There it goes._  Done.  

Seriously, if you've got something (that's _appropriate_) for book club's consideration, just post it and I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Sam (Aug 11, 2003)

reddist said:
			
		

> *Hey Sam, did you get me down for an editorial board member?  Are we still thinking in terms of rotations?
> 
> And when do you want me to stop suggesting books?
> *



I just added you to the first post of the thread.  On the rotation question, if you're talking about the types of books, we haven't  codified it as a requirement.  More of a guideline really.  If you mean the "editorial board", there will be one member selected per month.  Oh, and keep the suggestions coming.  The list won't get locked down or anything.  Though at some point it will start to get a bit unruly.


> *
> Wyrm: Mark Fabi
> Minority Report: Phillip K Dick
> Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep: Also Phillip K Dick
> ...



Added Wyrm.  Aren't the PKD items short stories?  For now anyway we are going to stick with novels.


----------



## Sam (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: [EN World Book Club] Suggestions & Selectors*



			
				Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> *I think that the extra time (6 weeks vs. 4 weeks reading time) will take pressure off those members who may have lots of reading that is required for work, school, etc. and may find 1 month to be too short a time to read, discuss, and then start on the next book. With my spare reading time at a premium, I know I'd appreciate the slightly longer time between books.
> *




I've got no problem with this schedule.  After all, this is supposed to be an enjoyable exercise, not something that gives people stress.  Unless anyone has any objection, I think this schedule should be adopted.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 11, 2003)

I'd like to add one more recent book to the list:

Bones of the Earth   by Michael Swanwick


edit: Hey look! Post #300!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 11, 2003)

Sam said:
			
		

> *
> Aren't the PKD items short stories?  For now anyway we are going to stick with novels. *




Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep & Man in the High Castle are both novels. Good ones, too. 

Just to add another PKD novel to the list, how about UBIK ? It's one of my favorite novels of his.


----------



## Sam (Aug 11, 2003)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep & Man in the High Castle are both novels. Good ones, too.
> 
> Just to add another PKD novel to the list, how about UBIK ? It's one of my favorite novels of his. *




OK, added them.  And the Swanwick book too.  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: [EN World Book Club] Suggestions & Selectors*



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've got no problem with this schedule.  After all, this is supposed to be an enjoyable exercise, not something that gives people stress.  Unless anyone has any objection, I think this schedule should be adopted. *




I dig the proposed six-week schedule. 

Also, the earlier the next selection is announced the better. Some folks my have to use Amazon or another online source, which could create some lag time before they get to start reading. 

If the full editorial board rotation is announced ahead of time, then selectors further down the list can go ahead and declare what book they intend to choose. This would give participants time to purchase books, and allow those who read slowly, or have less reading time, to get a head start.

I keep meaning to join the Science Fiction Book Club and if I knew some of our upcoming selections from the start it would make picking my five introductory books a great way to get going.


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 11, 2003)

A quick run thru the selections at the Science Fiction Book Club reveals that they don't have as many of our suggestions as I expected. 

Note that some of these may be available in compilations, and my search did not find them. There are a couple of P.K. Dick compilations, but they only mentioned _Androids_ by name.

+ indicates available at SFBC
-  indicates not available at SFBC
_______________________________
*Suggestions*

+Gods in Darkness, Karl Edward Wagner & Ken Kelly
+The Scar, China Mieville
-Guns, Germs & Steel, Jared Diamond
-Caeser's Legion, Stephen Dando-Collins
-Man in the Iron Mask, Alexandre Dumas
-Three Musketeers, Alexandre Dumas
-Huchback of Notre Dame, Victor Hugo
-20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, Jules Verne
-The Count of Monte Cristo, Alexandre Dumas
-The Sea-hawk, Rafael Sabatini
-Kidnapped, Robert Louis Stevenson
-Tigana, Guy Gavriel Kay
-The Tower of Fear, Glen Cook
-The White Company, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
-The Illiad, Homer
-The Odyssey, Homer
-Sailing to Sarantium, Guy Gavriel Kay
-The Wasp Factory, Iain Banks
-The Anubis Gates,Tim Powers
-The Moreau Omnibus, S. Andrew Swann
-Men of Iron, Howard Pyle
-The Forever War, Joe Haldeman
-Enders Game, Orson Scott Card
-The Divine Comedy: The Inferno, the Purgatorio, and the Paradiso, Dante Alighieri
-All the Bells on Earth, James P. Blaylock
+Stranger in a Strange Land, Robert A. Heinlein 
-Battlefield Earth, L. Ron Hubbard
-Dracula, Bram Stoker
-Beowulf, _translator_ Seamus Heaney 
-Shogun, James Clavell
-Frankenstein, Mary Shelley
-Guns of the South, Harry Turtledove
-The House of the Scorpion, Nancy Farmer
-The Facts of Life, Graham Joyce
-Life of Pi, Yann Martel
+The Black Company, Glenn Cook
-The Reader, Bernhard Schlink
-To Reign In Hell, Steven Burst
+Pattern Recognition, William Gibson
+Dawn of Amber, John Betancourt 
+Darwin's Radio, Greg Bear
-Voyage, Stephen Baxter
+Evolution: A Novel, Stephen Baxter
-Dream Park, Larry Niven & Steven Barnes
-On Basilisk Station, David Weber
-Island of Doctor Moreau, H.G. Wells
-Rhapsody, Elizabeth Haydon
-All Tomorrow's Parties, William Gibson
-Neuromancer, William Gibson
-The Mote in God's Eye, Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle
-Sundiver, David Brin
-Startide Rising, David Brin
-Cryptonomicon, Neal Stephenson
-Foreigner, C. J. Cherryh
-Legend, David Gemmell
-Wyrm, Mark Fabi
+Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep, Phillip K. Dick
-Man in the High Castle, Phillip K. Dick
-Ubik, Phillip K. Dick
+Bones of the Earth, Michael Swanwick


----------



## Dacileva (Aug 12, 2003)

Another:

I haven't read this one, but everything I've heard about it has been good; it was even the inspiration for one of the alien species in the Dark•Matter conspiracy setting for the Alternity game by TSR/WotC:

Blood Music, by Greg Bear.

And my less altruistic reason: I really *want* to read it.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 12, 2003)

*My Final Recommendation*

This is the last book I'm going to recommend for a while, since the list is getting pretty long. 

At The Mountains of Madness by H.P. Lovecraft

This is actually a novella (approx. 100pages), but a great work nonetheless, and one worth discussing in a group setting. It's available in several editions, but the one I recommend is found in 
The Thing on the Doorstep and Other Weird Stories . This is the corrected text, with notes on the text in the back of the book. There are other stories in this volume as well, but Mountains of Madness is the only one I'd recommend reading as a group (for now )


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: [EN World Book Club] Suggestions & Selectors*



			
				Wombat said:
			
		

> *The number of different translations of these works into English are many and highly varied in quality.  20,000 Leagues Under the Sea is a grand example of this -- many English translations leave out whole chapters and large blocks of text due to A) socialist messages or B) technical aspects that the editors think will bore the readers.
> 
> IF you are going to be using one of these works THEN you must make sure everyone is reading the same translation; to do otherwise is to invite disaster... *




A suggestion for overcoming this problem, with regard to classic works that have been translated into English. I've found, both in classroom settings and in my own reading, that if a classic work is available in multiple editions, I tend to look for those published by Oxford University Press or Penguin Classics. They tend to be "true to the original" much more often than editions published by any number of publishers, as they are published with a critical eye towards accuracy and education.


----------



## CCamfield (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey, I think I want in on this! 

A couple of things:

_The Black Company_ is by Glen Cook, not Glenn.

While it's a fabulous book, one of my favourites, I know that Cook's book _The Tower of Fear_ is out of print.  Is this going to be an issue for anyone in the club?


Depending on the answer to that, I have some suggestions:

_Captain Blood_ by Raphael Sabatini (which I like better than The Sea Hawk)

_A Gentleman of France_ by Stanley Weyman, a swashbuckler author who wrote in the 1890s.

I think Captain Blood is in print; both of these are available at Project Gutenberg.  Also some time ago I created PDF versions of both of them 

_City of Bones_ by Martha Wells (out of print, but an excellent book and not too expensive I think to get as a paperback)


----------



## Sam (Aug 13, 2003)

CCamfield said:
			
		

> *While it's a fabulous book, one of my favourites, I know that Cook's book The Tower of Fear is out of print.  Is this going to be an issue for anyone in the club?*



*

If it is out of print then it is not eligible for selection.  Earlier on it was decided that if a book is not easily accessible (meaning can be ordered from Amazon without waiting for them to find a copy) then it would not be eligible.

Checking on Amazon for Tower of Fear shows the paperback shipping in 1-2 days.*


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 13, 2003)

Just wanted to throw one last suggestions out there:


The Lions of Al-Rassan , by Guy Gavriel Kay

On Amazon for only $6.50, paperback.

What is the time frame again? Are we planning to have the first selection announced around August 15, with discussion to begin 6 weeks later? So the second selection would be announced by mid-September?

May I suggest that Sam go ahead and randomly select to order of the Selectors, and post the complete list in order? That way, if Selectors were to announce their selections ahead of time, readers could use the Science Fiction Book Club idea, or place a large enough order with Amazon to get free shipping. Or just start budgeting for their purchases.


----------



## Sam (Aug 13, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> *What is the time frame again? Are we planning to have the first selection announced around August 15, with discussion to begin 6 weeks later? So the second selection would be announced by mid-September?
> 
> May I suggest that Sam go ahead and randomly select to order of the Selectors, and post the complete list in order? That way, if Selectors were to announce their selections ahead of time, readers could use the Science Fiction Book Club idea, or place a large enough order with Amazon to get free shipping. Or just start budgeting for their purchases. *



Timing is going to work like this:
Tomorrow I will select (randomly) and post the first two "editorial members".  The first one will hopefully choose their selection and post it quickly.  On or about September 15th we will begin to discuss the first selection.  This will create a bit of a short first reading period (anxious to get started  ).  [If people are vocal in their desire to push the timing out we can extend it.]

On September 15, the second editorial member will post her selection.  The "reading period" for the second selection will not start until the discussion on the first book is closed out, which should be two weeks after it starts (approx. Oct. 1).  This means the discussion on the second book will begin around Nov 1.

The third editorial member will be announced mid-October.  They will post their selection on Nov 1, though the reading period for this book won't start until approx. Nov 15.

I'm reluctant to post 4-6 selections now because with this timeframe, we are talking about 6-9 months worth of readings/discussions.  I would rather remain a bit flexible, so if there is a new release 4 months from now that would make a great selection, an editorial member can choose it.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 13, 2003)

*Science Fiction Book Club*

Not to get off track, but if anyone wants to join the Science Fiction Book Club, I can vouch for their good service. I've been a member for 10+ years now, and have had only one problem that I can think of with them, and they resolved that fairly quickly. 

[self promotion]
If anyone decides to join, and wants to join as a member I recommended to the club, I've got some of the cards lying around the house that they send with my catalog every month that let me get 2 free books for every member I get to sign up. I can send one to you and you just fill out your selections, mail it in, you get 5 books, I get 2 books, and you get my thanks! Yeah, I'm just trying to get something for free here, but really, I'll be thankful! Email me antelope2001_nospam_@hotmail.com (remove the _nospam_) if your interested. 

Edit: Actually, I can't seem to find the cards now. I'll get some more with my next catalog, if anyone wants to wait a week or two, I'll have some then. 
[end self promotion]


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 13, 2003)

Cthulhu's, I sent you my address for one of those cards. Glad to help you out.

Sam, the plan sounds great. Can't wait for this thing to get off the ground.


----------



## Dacileva (Aug 13, 2003)

first, i'd like to apologize for typing all lower-case; my keyboard is dead, and i'm typing w/ ''key caps'' and my mouse.    



			
				JoeBlank said:
			
		

> A quick run thru the selections at the Science Fiction Book Club reveals that they don't have as many of our suggestions as I expected.



i'll address a few that might have s.f.b.c. editions below.



> -Enders Game, Orson Scott Card



this certainly used to exist, as ender's war, containing ender's game and speaker for the dead.



> -Rhapsody, Elizabeth Haydon



might exist as symphony of the ages, w/ prophecy and destiny.



> -All Tomorrow's Parties, William Gibson



might exist in a set w/ virtual light and idoru.



> -Neuromancer, William Gibson



possible set w/ count zero and mona lisa overdrive.



> -Sundiver, David Brin
> -Startide Rising, David Brin



possible set w/ the uplift war, maybe called the uplift saga.

hope this helps someone.


----------



## Sam (Aug 14, 2003)

As promised, I've rolled the magic d10 and have in my hands the first two editorial members who will have the honor of making the EN World Book Club selections.

Without further delay, _drum roll please..._
The first editorial member will be *jester47*. 

jester, no pressure, just post your selection as fast as you can.  {Said half in jest (no pun intended)}  Though the quicker you can decide, that gives everybody more time to procure and consume the book.  We are targeting September 15 for the opening of the discussion.  Please post your selection on this thread and the "main" EN World Book Club thread.  

The second editorial member will be *JoeBlank*.  JB, please be prepared to post your selection on September 15.

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions and for participating.  Feel free to continue to suggest books, and to post interest in acting as an editorial member.


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 14, 2003)

Dang, Jester made no suggestions, so we have no hint what his selection might be.

The suspense!

Nice work getting this going, Sam.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 14, 2003)

Should we email jester47 and let him know he's up first? I want to get started on this...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 15, 2003)

Jester47, oh Jester, are you there? What are we reading?


----------



## Tsyr (Aug 15, 2003)

I would like to also nominate Ender's Game, by Orson Scott Card... and nominate it yet once more just for good measure.

Both "The Positronic Man" and "I, Robot" by Azimov. "I, Robot" is actualy a series of short stories that are sort of interconnected, published as a single volume, but I think it's close enough to be applicable.


----------



## Tsyr (Aug 15, 2003)

Also, I'll second the suggestion of Science Fiction Book Club. Great group.


----------



## Gorilla726 (Aug 16, 2003)

If I may make a suggestion, I think *The Sword Of Shanara* by Terry Brooks would be a good selection. I beleive it is still readily avaliable to people, though some probably have already read it...

G


----------



## Tsyr (Aug 16, 2003)

I'd also like to suggest High Deryni by Katherine Kurtz. First in a series, but it stands alone.

And put me down for an editor type position thing.


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 16, 2003)

The suspense was too much for me, I gave in and sent Jester an email.


----------



## Sam (Aug 16, 2003)

Added the suggestions and volunteers.  Tsyr, I didn't add "I, Robot" because although it's a related selection of short stories, it is a collection of short stories.  For now at least, I think it's best if we limit the scope to novels.  I don't want to set of a discussion of whether or not a collection or anthology is "related" enough to call it a novel.

Anyone hear/see anything from jester47?  Thanks for sending the email JB.  Was that a direct email, or one of he private messages on the boards here?


----------



## jester47 (Aug 16, 2003)

Well Hoot Damn!  I have been busy, and forgot to look at the thread!  I am honored to be the first selector.

I will post my selection after I get back from my shift at my weekend job:  Barnes & Noble.  Man, I love irony!

I am really into "rootsy" stuff at the moment and I have just finished "The Wizard of Earthsea"  So that won't be the selection.  I have seen some people suggest things that are on my own reading list, (the white company, Captain Blood, 3 Musketeers etc.)  But I am still up in the air about what I am going to pick.  I assume that gaming fiction is out, as are collections, and short story compilations.  Also short novellas are ussually packaged with other stories, so unless I can finds somthing (the resources of B&N at my disposal!) I will keep it to fantasy/SF novels.

I will reply with my decision tonight.

Aaron.


----------



## jester47 (Aug 17, 2003)

Ok, while at work I perused the Scifi/Fantasy section for ideas.

Several things were in my mind while I contemplated this.

1> I did not want to do somthing that someone has already read.
2> I did not want to have a book in a series that requires an understanding of what happens in the other books.  
3> If it was not a novel, but part of a larger whole it would have to stand on its own.  
4> I wanted to do somthing with a definate D&D/d20 fantasy feel.  

With this in mind I have chosen Dragondoom by Denis L. McKiernan.  My reasons are as follows.  While the story is part of a greater series, all of McKiernan's books stand on their own as individual novels.  That is you could never touch another one of his books andyou will know enough to understand what is going on in the story.  Also it was not recommended by anyone so I can assume that few have read it.  Another reason is that while it is not gaming fiction, McKiernan himself does game (he plays Rolemaster apparently) and you can see a lot fo gaming influence in this stories.  Another reason I picked this one is that while many notice similarities to Tolkien, McKiernan is more technical (that is you might learn somthing about ice climbing for example, or surviving in the desert or tundra).  Also, he does take ideas from Tolkien but he makes somthing new and original out of them.  The final reason is that it is sitting on my shelf of "books to read" and I think the EN world crowd would enjoy it.  

I almost picked "Eye of the Hunter" by the same author, but there were some flaws in that choice.  One is that the setup is in another book called "Tales of Mithgar."  The other is that I have already read it.  However, I am quick to point out that it reads like a campaign and is full of great ideas.  I highly recommend it for futher reading.

Many consider Dragondoom to be the best work in the series, and it has a 5 star average at amazon over 19 reviews.  Even the one bad review (3 stars) is a positive one.  So this is the first pick.  It was out of print for a while, but has returned to bookshelves in most cities.

Dragondoom 
Denis L. McKiernan
ISBN 0451458818


Click here to find it at Amazon.


Good reading!

Aaron


----------



## KnowTheToe (Aug 17, 2003)

Excellent, a friend of mine just recommended this to me last month.  I look forward to reading it.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 17, 2003)

I am definitely interested, put me in whatever lists you have!

For my suggestion, I just finished reading The Years of Rice and Salt[/i], but Kim Stanley Robinson.

Man this is a great idea!


----------



## Dacileva (Aug 17, 2003)

jester47 said:
			
		

> *Dragondoom
> Denis L. McKiernan
> ISBN 0451458818*




Sounds good, and both editions are fully accessible through my local libraries.  

I haven't read any McKiernan, but I've had him recommended several times.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Aug 17, 2003)

Dacileva said:
			
		

> *I haven't read any McKiernan, but I've had him recommended several times.  I'm looking forward to it. *




That goes for me too. 

I'll look this one up when I get to work today in just over an hour.  I look forward to reading this.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 18, 2003)

Aaron, thanks for the pick! I'll get this tomorrow, and start in on it right away. Looking forward to discussing it in a couple weeks!


----------



## diaglo (Aug 19, 2003)

another suggestion:

The White Plague by Rene Dubos

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=919224&sourceid=1500000000000000040820


----------



## kkoie (Aug 20, 2003)

so when do we officially start discussing the first book?


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 20, 2003)

kkoie said:
			
		

> *so when do we officially start discussing the first book? *




Target date is September 15. 

For my fellow slow readers, get to work. I bought Dragondoom over the weekend and started it last night.


----------



## kingpaul (Aug 24, 2003)

jester47 said:
			
		

> *Dragondoom
> Denis L. McKiernan
> ISBN 0451458818*



Well, the Waldenbooks near me had a copy, so I just picked it up.  I'm reading Tom Clancy's Red Rabbitt at the moment, but will read this after that.


----------



## MarauderX (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey, a quick scan didn't hit a few of my favorites, so here they are:

The Eight - nice references to history, and the timing is great to read about.
The Eyre Affair - good inclusion of some literary greats as well as some characters you could get into, even if their names are not as deep.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, Dragon Doom isn't available at any of the libraries by me, but luckily I actually own it.  It's just one of the MANY novels my  wonderful Mother has picked up for me during her book sale treks.  So, she brought it (along with a bunch of furniture my Gandmother was getting rid of... YEA, I have a dresser  ) up this weekend when she came to visit.  I'll be starting it as soon as I'm finished with my present read... although since starting my new part time 2am-10am job, I've been falling asleep with my nose in the book.


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey all,

I finally managed to pick up the book on the weekend in the 7th bookstore I'd looked in. 

Also, I suggest that someone put the name of the book in the topic, so people can find it without having to wade through the whole thread.

Thanks,

Duncan


----------



## Belen (Aug 28, 2003)

I suggest:

Daggerspell- Katherine Kerr 
The Helmsman- Bill Baldwin

Wonderful books!

Dave


----------



## Michael Tree (Sep 4, 2003)

FraserRonald said:
			
		

> I think the suggestion regarding paperback isn't a half-bad idea. In fact, it's a good idea. Libraries and used book stores are fine, but that doesn't put money in the writer's pocket. I think paperbacks are a good compromise.
> 
> As for books that have yet to be mentioned.
> "Tigana" by Guy Gavriel Kay.
> "the Illiad" and/or "the Odyssey" by Homer



I would definitely prefer paperback.  For those who want to buy through Amazon, we should set up a 'share the love' list.  But if you have a real bookstore nearby (ie. not Borders or B&N, but a private business) and can afford to pay full price, be nice and buy it from them.   Or by all means use the library.  

I'd also like to suggest that we choose a book that isn't a huge 500+ page behemoth.  Not all of us have enough free time to read a very long book in time to participate in the discussion.

I second Tigana.  I read it a few months ago, and it was the best fantasy novel I've read in years.  I also recommend:

"The Crusades Through Arab Eyes" by Amin Maalouf.  It's non-fiction, but written in a narrative style.
"Perdido Street Station" by China Mieville. Have too many people read this to make it a choice?  I've been meaning to read it for a while, and would prefer to read it before The Scar.
"Jack of Kinrowan" by Charles de Lint.
"Light" by M. John Harrison.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 4, 2003)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> I'd also like to suggest that we choose a book that isn't a huge 500+ page behemoth. Not all of us have enough free time to read a very long book in time to participate in the discussion.




I'll second this. I'm already having problems with the first book, because my reading time has been limited by work. 



			
				Michael Tree said:
			
		

> "Perdido Street Station" by China Mieville. Have too many people read this to make it a choice? I've been meaning to read it for a while, and would prefer to read it before The Scar.




I've read it, but that doesn't mean it can't be a choice. 
As far as reading it before the Scar, from everything I've read about The Scar the only similarities are the world and one character. Nothing in it that refers back to PDS that you would have to read to understand whats going on, as its set in a different part of the world, with no other connections.


----------



## JoeBlank (Sep 5, 2003)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> I'd also like to suggest that we *choose a book that isn't a huge 500+ page behemoth*. Not all of us have enough free time to read a very long book in time to participate in the discussion.
> 
> *I second Tigana*. I read it a few months ago, and it was the best fantasy novel I've read in years.



_(emphasis added)_

You can't have your cake and eat it too. The hardback Tigana I have is 608 pages. I wouldn't say anything, but I am the next to select, and Tigana is probably my choice. 

At least we should have 6 weeks to read this time, and each time after. We just had a shortened period for the first book. Believe me, I too have limited reading time. Finishing Dragondoom by September 15 will be cutting it close for me.

In fact, I am going to declare early that Tigana by Guy Gavriel Kay is my choice. That way, everyone who wants to participate will have the extra time to go ahead and find the book. 

You can find it on Amazon here:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0451457765/qid=1062717434/sr=8-1/ref=sr_8_1/104-9457825-2208724?v=glance&s=books&n=507846

I found it my local library too.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 5, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> In fact, I am going to declare early that Tigana by Guy Gavriel Kay is my choice. That way, everyone who wants to participate will have the extra time to go ahead and find the book.




Of course you would pick the _ONLY_ Guy Kay book that I don't own.
I've got several others of his on the to be read pile. Now I've got to go add another one... 

No worries, I'm sure it will be a good one. Now if I could only get another 50 pages of Dragondoom finished tonight. You know, working 2 jobs sucks. There's no time for reading.


----------



## Michael Tree (Sep 5, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> You can't have your cake and eat it too. The hardback Tigana I have is 608 pages. I wouldn't say anything, but I am the next to select, and Tigana is probably my choice.



I was wondering if anyone would call me on that. 

If it isn't too late, can you add me to the list of editorial people too?


----------



## Scarbonac (Sep 5, 2003)

This is an interesting idea;let me add a few for consideration:

Three Hearts And Three Lions by Poul Anderson (Amazon has it for under 5 bucks,and it's a very D&D-y short novel)

The High Crusade also by Anderson (Aliens and Medieval knights -- very neatly done short novel -- Amazon has it used-- 36 copies as of this posting-- for a buck and up)

The Broken Sword -- It looks like it's PoulAnderson night here ladies and gents, with this short and dark novel about Elves, changelings and troll-warriors
(amazon has it used starting at under a buck).

Yeah,I know that the used books come from sellers other than Amazon itself, but what's wrong with a little risk, a touch of _adventure_?

These are all good, short, well-written reasonably quick and digestible reads, with the added bonus of being sources of inspiration for some of the tropes of D&D.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Sep 5, 2003)

Scarbonac said:
			
		

> Yeah,I know that the used books come from sellers other than Amazon itself, but what's wrong with a little risk, a touch of _adventure_?





_What_ risk?  Have you read Amazon's Marketplace guarantee?  It's the only way I'd buy something from a seller who has less than 20 feedback.  (Got me a great deal on a school textbook, over 25% less than through the college bookstore...)


----------



## Sam (Sep 5, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> In fact, I am going to declare early that Tigana by Guy Gavriel Kay is my choice. That way, everyone who wants to participate will have the extra time to go ahead and find the book.




Ooohh... Scandalous!   Just kidding.  I'll update the front page.  

I know people are feeling a bit crunched for time.  Just remember that we only had four weeks for Dragondoom.  Now, with JoeBlank's early selection, we've got over seven weeks.  Should have plenty of time.


----------



## Sam (Sep 5, 2003)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> If it isn't too late, can you add me to the list of editorial people too?




It's never too late.  Consider yourself added.


----------



## ScyldSceafing (Sep 7, 2003)

*Yet another suggestion*

I'd like to put something by Dan Simmons in the list. I'm thinking _The Hollow Man_, which I read a few years back. I remember it as a two-axis book - on one, it's an interesting exploration of what it would like to be uncontrollably telepathic; on another, it's a poignant meditation on mortality, loss, and spirit.


----------



## Scarbonac (Sep 8, 2003)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> _What_ risk?  Have you read Amazon's Marketplace guarantee?  It's the only way I'd buy something from a seller who has less than 20 feedback.  (Got me a great deal on a school textbook, over 25% less than through the college bookstore...)




I'll be honest: no I haven't. I always assumed that ordering from anyone on Amazon carried the tag "Caveat Emptor" ("Empty Your Caviar-Jar"  ).


----------



## Keith (Sep 10, 2003)

I’m curious, did the criterion below remain part of the Book Club concept?

“Shouldn't be anything that would make Eric's (or Morrus') Grandma's eyes pop out.”

I understand the limits on expression in the forums, and have no trouble with them, but do adults really want to limit their reading to books that meet such a criterion?  Is there an interesting one that does?  This would definitely be too much of a censorship limit on the choices to read, for me, so I am curious if it is being followed.

Other than that, I think the idea of a Book Club here is great, and I hope people get plenty of enjoyment out of it.

Cheers


----------



## JoeBlank (Sep 10, 2003)

Keith said:
			
		

> I’m curious, did the criterion below remain part of the Book Club concept?
> 
> “Shouldn't be anything that would make Eric's (or Morrus') Grandma's eyes pop out.”



I interpret this to mean the entire theme of the book being objectionable. Occasional references to sexual situations should not be a problem. 

At the moment, I can not think of a book that would make sense for the EN World Book Club, yet contains such blatant objectionable material. Anyone else know of any examples?


----------



## reddist (Sep 10, 2003)

Well, I find Norman's Gor books are pretty objectionable, but nobody has mentioned any of them as potential candidates for the club.

Go figure

-Reddist

[size=-2] An arguement could be made that Gor would be a good study in world building, but I'm not going to make it. [/size]


----------



## Dacileva (Sep 10, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> I interpret this to mean the entire theme of the book being objectionable. Occasional references to sexual situations should not be a problem.
> 
> At the moment, I can not think of a book that would make sense for the EN World Book Club, yet contains such blatant objectionable material. Anyone else know of any examples?




I haven't read it yet, but I've heard that _Blood Music_, by Greg Bear, has a few very graphic and disturbing scenes...  But it's also considered to be a very good book.  I'm wondering whether something like that would be out of the question, or not?  Also, the "Rhapsody" series, by Elizabeth Haydon, is a traditional-ish fantasy series, with some interesting, innovative twists, but it's rather open about sexuality, given that one of the characters makes money as a call girl for a short while...  Many romances tend to have some sexual content, or they feel bland and unrealistic, IMO.

Then again, I could be totally alone here in my opinions.

Which is okay.  

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Sam (Sep 17, 2003)

I've opened up the thread for discussion on Dragondoom.  You can find it here:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=63928


----------



## tetsujin28 (Sep 18, 2003)

I can't recommend _Guns, Germs, and Steel_ to anyone who doesn't already have a good working knowledge of the ancient world. Whilst he has some interesting ideas, quite a lot of his thesis is just a dusting off of social Malthusianism. It's like recommending _Black Athena_ to a non-classicist -- it becomes hard to sort out the bs.


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Oct 1, 2003)

Just a little *bump* for the topic, and a question.

Has the next selector been announced yet?

Thanks,

Duncan


----------



## Dacileva (Oct 1, 2003)

Duncan Haldane said:
			
		

> Has the next selector been announced yet?



I believe the next selector will be announced shortly, and their selection will be announced, at latest, when we begin discussion of Tigana.

That said, I forget exact dates.  Heh.  It seems like the discussion of Dragondoom is starting to die down.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 1, 2003)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> How about Gods in Darkness, the complete novels of Kane? He's one of the only real anti-heroes I've ever read and it's a fascinating contrast to say Drizzt who is a moody hero if you will or Elric, a 'villain' only by his moral weakness.
> 
> http://www.pricefarmer.com/cgi-bin/farm?isbn=189238924X




Dear Lord, the Kane novels are good! GiD is the compilation of all 3 complete novels. 

joe b.


----------



## Sam (Oct 1, 2003)

Duncan Haldane said:
			
		

> Has the next selector been announced yet?



Not yet.  I'll post it in the next week or so.  The selector will have until Nov 1 (when discussion on Tigana opens, which BTW, I am _very _looking forward too) to post their selection.  

Watch this space for more information.


----------



## nHammer (Oct 1, 2003)

For variety's sake, I'm hoping the third book selected for the bookclub will NOT be sword/sorcery fantasy.


----------



## Rpjunkie (Oct 7, 2003)

Any way to have the book club thread static? I hate having to search for the thread. maybe we should ask a moderator to sticky it?

Just a thought..


RPJ


----------



## JoeBlank (Oct 7, 2003)

Rpjunkie said:
			
		

> Any way to have the book club thread static? I hate having to search for the thread. maybe we should ask a moderator to sticky it?



My understanding is that sticky threads are largely ignored; they get far less "views" than other threads.

Besides, the Book Club currently exists over multiple threads: this being the main thread plus the threads that pop up as we discuss specific books. We will be starting a new thread for each book's discussion. 

I think we will get more views this was, as a new thread will pop up. My impression is that very long threads are also ignored. Newcomers don't seem to want to slog through 4 or 5 pages.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 8, 2003)

Sam said:
			
		

> Not yet. I'll post it in the next week or so. The selector will have until Nov 1 (when discussion on Tigana opens, which BTW, I am _very _looking forward too) to post their selection.



So, any news on the next selector yet? 

BTW, I'm really enjoying Tigana as well.


----------



## Tsyr (Oct 8, 2003)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> So, any news on the next selector yet?




Ditto to that.

And is it too late to add a couple books to the list?


----------



## JoeBlank (Oct 8, 2003)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> And is it too late to add a couple books to the list?



Never too late to add to the list. It should be an ongoing thing, constantly updated.

But keep in mind that the list contains only "suggestions", and is not a requirement. I don't think the first selection, Dragondoom, was mentioned in the suggestions thread.


----------



## Sam (Oct 8, 2003)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> So, any news on the next selector yet?
> 
> BTW, I'm really enjoying Tigana as well.



Just finished Tigana.  It's amazing how much reading you get done when you spend 8 hours on a plane in two days.   I can't wait until we begin the discussion.

As for the next victim, umm, I mean, selector, the lucky person is zenld.

zenld, please be ready to post your selection no later than November 1st.  

And it's never too late to add suggestions, or to express interest in being a selector.


----------



## Tsyr (Oct 8, 2003)

In that case, I would like to add to the suggestions list:

A Knight of Ghosts and Shadows, by Mercedes Lackey... I am unsure if it is still in print itself, but "Bedlam's Bard" has that book and its sequal in one paperback for like 6.95 or something, so it's still availible.

Black Gryphon, also by Lackey

Dragonsdawn, by Anne McCaffrey

Neverwhere, Neil Gaiman


----------



## Michael Tree (Oct 9, 2003)

Sam said:
			
		

> Just finished Tigana.  It's amazing how much reading you get done when you spend 8 hours on a plane in two days.   I can't wait until we begin the discussion.



I can sympathize.  I read Tigana three months ago, and have been dying to discuss it since it was announced as the next book.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 9, 2003)

nHammer said:
			
		

> For variety's sake, I'm hoping the third book selected for the bookclub will NOT be sword/sorcery fantasy.



I just wanted to second this. Not that I won't read another sword/sorcery fantasy novel for the group, but a change of pace would be nice.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Oct 10, 2003)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I just wanted to second this. Not that I won't read another sword/sorcery fantasy novel for the group, but a change of pace would be nice.




How about _Lucifer's Hammer_ by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle?  ISBN 0449208133 for $6.99; it's a little old but a great read IMO.  I haven't read it in quite a few years (10+), a lot of my close friends got me to read it because they loved it.


----------



## Tsyr (Oct 10, 2003)

Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> How about _Lucifer's Hammer_ by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle?  ISBN 0449208133 for $6.99; it's a little old but a great read IMO.  I haven't read it in quite a few years (10+), a lot of my close friends got me to read it because they loved it.




Lucifers Hammer is great. So is Footfall, another book by that duo.

And a fair number of the books on the list are not sword and sorcery...

Neverwhere, 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, Enders Game, Shogun, Neuromancer, just to name a few I remember.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Oct 10, 2003)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> So is Footfall, another book by that duo.




Those same friends said the same about _Footfall_.  I should have put that one down instead because after all these years I still have not read it and since I loved _Lucifer's Hammer_ I have a feeling I'd love _Footfall_ too.


----------



## Atridis (Oct 10, 2003)

nHammer said:
			
		

> For variety's sake, I'm hoping the third book selected for the bookclub will NOT be sword/sorcery fantasy.




Here's some I've enjoyed, that are neither sword-n-sorcery nor wildly off-topic. Forgive me if any've already been suggested: 

- King Rat, by China Mieville
- Guilty Pleasures, by Laurell K. Hamilton
- Bones of the Earth, by Michael Swanwick
- Slow River, by Nicola Griffith
- Ammonite, by Nicola Griffith 
- Making History, by Stephen Fry 
- Choke, by Chuck Palahniuk
- Sewer, Gas & Electric: The Public Works Trilogy, by Matt Ruff (it's not actually a trilogy, that's just the title of the book)
- I Am Legend, by Richard Matheson
- Vampire$, by John Steakley

- and I just bought Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman, although I haven't read it yet.


----------



## Dacileva (Oct 10, 2003)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> Lucifers Hammer is great. So is Footfall, another book by that duo.



I also liked _The Mote in God's Eye_, by the same pair, who, oddly enough, my mother used to hang out with, along with David Brin.

It sucks when my mom's about a million times cooler than I am.


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Oct 16, 2003)

Just a little *bump*, and a thought.

I'm really enjoying Tigana, but haven't finished it yet.

But, as I was reading it, I thought that there were several aspects of the book that I would like to see written in D&D term (not that this doesn't happen to me for every book I read, and many movies too).

So, I wonder - how about making this book club a little more on-topic for ENWorld, and when we discuss the book, we make suggestions of the characters and events in D&D terms.

Eg "well, obviously Fred was a fighter - he even used his power attack feat on pg xx"
or " I think that was a magic missile spell"

what do you guys think?

Duncan


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Oct 16, 2003)

Duncan Haldane said:
			
		

> So, I wonder - how about making this book club a little more on-topic for ENWorld, and when we discuss the book, we make suggestions of the characters and events in D&D terms.
> 
> Eg "well, obviously Fred was a fighter - he even used his power attack feat on pg xx"
> or " I think that was a magic missile spell"
> ...



I'd rather not, at least not until we are done with the regular book discussion. When I read, I try NOT to think of characters and events in D&D terms. There have been plenty of books where my enjoyment of the novel was decreased because I thought of things in D&D terms, and then something wouldn't fit, and I was disappointed. I try to take every book I read on its own terms and merits, and trying to pigeon hiole characters and things would only hurt the book, not help it. 

If this is something that others feel would be an enjoyable thing to do, could we keep it until after the discussion, or maybe have a parallel thread going for "D&Difying" the books?


----------



## JoeBlank (Oct 16, 2003)

I agree with the parallel thread suggestion, for pretty much the same reasons.

Trying to force a novel into a particular game's rules set is usually frustrating. While it can be a fun exercise, it is very disimilar to simply discussing the merits of the book itself.

Like Duncan, I often find myself thinking in D&D terms when I read or watch a movie, but the best fiction forces me out of that mindset, and requires that I accept the world and characters for what they are, rather than how they fit into D&D.

I can safely say that Tigana is doing that for me, and (until now!) I have not even attempted to think of any of the characters in D&D terms.

But please understand, I certainly would not be opposed to a parallel thread on this topic, and would find it interesting. Plus, anything that raises the profile of the EN World Book Club is a good thing.


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Oct 16, 2003)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I'd rather not, at least not until we are done with the regular book discussion. When I read, I try NOT to think of characters and events in D&D terms. There have been plenty of books where my enjoyment of the novel was decreased because I thought of things in D&D terms, and then something wouldn't fit, and I was disappointed. I try to take every book I read on its own terms and merits, and trying to pigeon hiole characters and things would only hurt the book, not help it.
> 
> If this is something that others feel would be an enjoyable thing to do, could we keep it until after the discussion, or maybe have a parallel thread going for "D&Difying" the books?




Fair enough - I wouldn't mind it in another thread - it might get very few posts anyway.  It's not like I've thought about it alot in Tigana, but I did wonder about the spell which gave the book it's name.

Duncan


----------



## Outlanders (Oct 24, 2003)

I've been biding my time when it comes to replying to this, because I had no wish to come across as pertentious (hope I spelled it right, I don't have access to my word processor at the moment). 

I strongly recommend Outlanders, by James Axler. 

First and formost, James Axler is a house name owned by Gold Eagle. It's used on both Outlanders and the horribly written Deathlands.

Why do I recommend it? Several reasons. First, I've been friends with the main author, creator for over 6 years. Mark Ellis is a master wordsmith and a hell of a guy too boot. He has been able to weave a series that mixes in mythology, hard science, and fiction into an intriguing and catching storyline. 

Second reason: As I stated above, the writing is exceptional, the characters are believable, and likeable, and they not only change as the series progressed, but they adapted, and became better. They didn't stay stagnant like what happens in a lot of series. 

Third reason: Sure, the series has stand alone stories, but like any good series, we have long term story arcs (one which won't be completed until about 2005), they have adventures that take the main characters all over the globe, and even off world, and to alternate realities, and back in time.  The main charactes have saved the world on several occasions, to boot.

Forth reason: I have contributed to the series as well. My book, Black Sphinx, comes out next August. 

Currently, there are twenty five volumns in the series. and the main author has been contracted out for another six, which means that it will carry the series into no less than  two more years. 

Now, to the basic premise:  The series takes place 200 years after a global holocaust wipes out civilization as we know it. Out of the Anarchy that ruled the planet, especially the states for over 100 years rose a new order. 9 God-King like hybrids. These new rulers have a death-grip on the former United States. Their will is enforced by a group of elite Police-Soldier force known as the Magistrates. 

The main characters Kane and Grant are former magistrates who were forced into exile after learning too much about the truth behind the holocaust and the barons they serve. 

Joined by Brigid Baptiste, Domi and Lakesh, they fight the barons, using lost technology, striking out from a hidden base. 

Through their adventures, they have discovered far more than they ever dreamed possible, and have hurt the barons in ways that can't be fixed. 

A great deal of humanities myth's have been explained, as well as the hidden history. 

It may be set in a post holocaust environment, but it is far from that. It's a science fiction adventure, that is really worth picking up and reading.

And, I can tell you this, there is a hell of a change coming up in the series, which will shake it to it's foundations. 

Please, give it a shot, you won't be disappointed. But, if you are willing to try it out, read the two current novels: Talon and Fang and the sequel Sea of Plague. 

The upcoming novel Awakening wasn't written by Mark. It was written by another writer, Victor Milan. His main claim to fame is the old Guardians series from the 80's.

It wouldn't be a good place to pick the series up. 

Anyhow, sorry for the long winded post...

Chris


----------



## nHammer (Oct 28, 2003)

Is anybody interested in keeping the book club going on another message board while ENWorld isn't around?

If so where?


----------



## JoeBlank (Oct 29, 2003)

I had the same thought, but it now appears that EN World will stick around without interruption.

With a very busy week (birthday, sick wife, halloween with my 3 kids, hopefully a halloween-themed game night if the wife is better by Thursday, and work somewhere in the mix), I am going to be cutting it close on finishing Tigana. Nevertheless, I will start the discussion thread this weekend.


----------



## Sam (Oct 29, 2003)

Sam said:
			
		

> As for the next victim, umm, I mean, selector, the lucky person is zenld.
> 
> zenld, please be ready to post your selection no later than November 1st.



Has anyone heard from/seen zenld recently?  I want to make sure he's seen that he's the next Selector.  I tried to email him and private message him, but he's got both turned off.  zenld, if you're out there, please wave.


----------



## nHammer (Oct 29, 2003)

nHammer said:
			
		

> Is anybody interested in keeping the book club going on another message board while ENWorld isn't around?
> 
> If so where?




Never mind.


----------



## Sam (Oct 30, 2003)

nHammer said:
			
		

> Never mind.



Oh ye of little faith....  

Seriously, I'm blown away by the response and the amount of funds that were collected!


----------



## Sam (Nov 2, 2003)

Haven't heard from zenld.  I'll give him another day to post his selection.  If I don't hear from him, I'll post a selection (since other selectors may not have had enough time to choose a book).

Also, if you haven't seen it, the discussion of Tigana has started.  You can find it here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=68039


----------



## zenld (Nov 3, 2003)

sorry. zen has been busy. today is posting day. i will have a selection by tomorrow.

again, profound apologies.


----------



## zenld (Nov 4, 2003)

Not sure whether too many of you will have already read it, but I am a cyberpunk fan, so Gibson gets the nod. 

Pattern Recognition by William Gibson. 

I think it is only out in hardback right now, but is only about $19 from Amazon. Also, it is new enough, it should be readily available from local libraries. If this poses a problem for anyone, please let me know.

Sorry about the delay. Also, I don't know why it wont let you email me, it should be working. If it continues to be a problem, here is the address.

zenld@yahoo.com
aim: gml access

please feel free to contact me at any time. 

Happy Reading!

zen


----------



## Sam (Nov 4, 2003)

zenld said:
			
		

> Pattern Recognition by William Gibson.



Great.  Thanks.  I like Gibson; should be a nice change of pace.  

On the email thing, your profile isn't set up to receive private messages (here at EN World) or to forward any message to your email.  Check the your profile settings.

The first post of this thread has been updated with the selection and also has a link to the Tigana thread.

Discussion on Pattern Recognition will start on/about Jan 1, 2004.  
I'll post the next "selector" on/about Dec 1, 2003.


----------



## reddist (Nov 4, 2003)

Ah HA!  I just finished that about a month ago

Well... maybe two.  If you're familiar w/ Gibson, I did find it to be a bit different that his other cyberpunk stuff, but that's all I'll say until discussion.

-Reddist


----------



## Sam (Nov 5, 2003)

The Science Fiction Book Club has Pattern Recognition available for $10.99.  

If you're not a member and are thinking of joining, post here.  They have a promotion for recommeding people.  Current members get two free books.  Perhaps we can figure out a way to share the bonus for recommending people.


----------



## Michael Tree (Nov 5, 2003)

LOL!  I read Pattern Recognition about five months ago... right after I read Tigana.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 5, 2003)

Sam said:
			
		

> If you're not a member and are thinking of joining, post here. They have a promotion for recommeding people. Current members get two free books. Perhaps we can figure out a way to share the bonus for recommending people.



I've done this already with JoeBlank, I believe. He joined, I got 2 free books. Worked out very well for both of us!

Hey, look at that! Post #600!


----------



## JoeBlank (Nov 5, 2003)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I've done this already with JoeBlank, I believe. He joined, I got 2 free books. Worked out very well for both of us!



True. I am quite pleased with my SFBC membership, and was glad to help out a fellow Book Clubber. 

But now it is Cthulhu's Librarian's fault that I will probably sit out this round in the Book Club. You see, I have this fat stack of new books that I am itching to read, and not enough free time to get to them and Pattern Recognition. I may change my mind and jump in late, depending on how much reading I get done over the next month or so.

And if someone is thinking of joining the SFBC, let us know so we can "share the love". 

Joe


----------



## Sam (Nov 5, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> True. I am quite pleased with my SFBC membership, and was glad to help out a fellow Book Clubber.



I've been a member of the SFBC for something near 20 years.  The quality is good, the price great and the service is first rate.   

Just to clarify, if someone joins the SFBC via the web, or advertisement, or through a referral, they get the same deal.  I think it's 5 books for $1 (plus shipping), and you then have to buy four more books over the next two years.  The prices are better than bookstores and amazon.com.  If you do join through the referral program, the person who referred you gets 2 free books (which doesn't change your deal or obligation).  You can check them out at www.sfbc.com.

So, if people are interested in joining let me know.  Perhaps we can share the benefits of referring among EN World Book Club members.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 5, 2003)

Since I hooked Joe up with the SFBC, I'll let Joe and Sam take the first 2 people who are interested, but after that, anyone else is fair game. 

Seriously, the SFBC is a great deal (unless you only collect 1st editions, since their books are technically reprints, even if they come out at the same time as publishers editions). I've been a member since the late 80s, and have been very happy with them. They have many titles that are out of print, and several exclusive titles. The range of books in pretty incredible-I've picked up novels, art books, graphic novels, anthologies, literary critisism, and other works.


----------



## kingpaul (Nov 8, 2003)

zenld said:
			
		

> Pattern Recognition by William Gibson.



Remind me again when this has to be read by?


----------



## Sam (Nov 8, 2003)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> Remind me again when this has to be read by?



Discussion will start on that on January 1.  The expected discussion period for a book is two weeks.  The discussion on Tigana started on Nov 1.  Nov 16 (or so) the _reading period_ for Pattern Recognition will begin.  The discussion thread will open on/around New Year's Day.


----------



## FraserRonald (Nov 11, 2003)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I made mention of the book club in my review of _Dragondoom_ which can be found here.


----------



## Rpjunkie (Nov 12, 2003)

Cool I found the next book at my local library online. They have several copies. 
I guess i'll go down on monday during my day off to check it out!

RPJ


----------



## nHammer (Nov 15, 2003)

Sam said:
			
		

> Discussion will start on that on January 1.  The expected discussion period for a book is two weeks.  The discussion on Tigana started on Nov 1.  Nov 16 (or so) the _reading period_ for Pattern Recognition will begin.  The discussion thread will open on/around New Year's Day.




I got Pattern Recognition at my local library. Read it in two days. Now I have awhile to wait for the discussion, not that I have much to say about it ( _yawn_ ).


----------



## reddist (Nov 15, 2003)

nHammer said:
			
		

> I got Pattern Recognition at my local library. Read it in two days. Now I have awhile to wait for the discussion, not that I have much to say about it ( _yawn_ ).





That you read it in two days says _something_, surely 

-Reddist


----------



## Rpjunkie (Nov 17, 2003)

I picked it up at my library yesterday and started reading the book. I got 14 paged into it and felt like someone was pulling my teeth! I guess I will skip this selection of the book club, cause you would have to hold a gun to my head for me to pick it back up. The style writing is like trying to read a technical manuel for fun. If someone likes it then great, but this is not my type of writing at all. I picked up Joe halderman's Forever Peace and I can't put that one down.

RPJ


----------



## Sam (Nov 17, 2003)

Let's try to hold off on discussion or comments for Pattern Recognition until discussion opens in January.  I'd rather not color or taint anyones perceptions of the book prior to reading it (including my own).  

Thanks.


----------



## Sam (Dec 14, 2003)

Just a reminder that discussion will start on Pattern Recognition on January 1, 2004.  Also, just as an FYI, I'm going to choose the next selection.  Discussion on that will be around March 1.  I will post my selection around the first of the year.

Question for participants:  What is your impression regarding the timing?  Should it be faster between selection?  Or is it about right?  As a reminder, we currently have a six week reading period which starts two weeks after the discussion opens on the previous selection.  So, for example, we began discussion on Tigana on November 1.  The reading period for Pattern Recognition started on Nov 15, with discussion on Pattern Recognition starting on Jan 1.  Is that good separation?  Should it be longer reading periods?  Shorter?


----------



## JoeBlank (Dec 14, 2003)

Sam, you are doing a great job running things. Thanks.

I am happy with the reading time. Much shorter and I would not be able to participate. I barely finished Dragondoom, and was close on Tigana too. 

Wasn't there supposed to be a little overlap, so that you would be posting a selection now, with the reading time for you selection to begin about Jan. 1? So discussion could begin on Feb. 15 for your selection?


----------



## Sam (Dec 14, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Wasn't there supposed to be a little overlap, so that you would be posting a selection now, with the reading time for you selection to begin about Jan. 1? So discussion could begin on Feb. 15 for your selection?



Thanks for the vote of support.  

As for the overlap, I'm fine with doing it that way.  It was suggested early on by Cthulhu's Librarian I think (I'm too lazy to look back at the beginning of the discussions) to have a six week reading period which wouldn't start until the discussion of the previous book is over.  Again, I'm good with starting the reading period when the discussion of the current book starts, but would like to know how others feel about that.  The last thing I want to do with this book club is give people any stress.  This is all about relaxing and sharing ideas, not creating deadlines that people stress about making.


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Dec 15, 2003)

Sam said:
			
		

> Thanks for the vote of support.
> 
> As for the overlap, I'm fine with doing it that way.  It was suggested early on by Cthulhu's Librarian I think (I'm too lazy to look back at the beginning of the discussions) to have a six week reading period which wouldn't start until the discussion of the previous book is over.  Again, I'm good with starting the reading period when the discussion of the current book starts, but would like to know how others feel about that.  The last thing I want to do with this book club is give people any stress.  This is all about relaxing and sharing ideas, not creating deadlines that people stress about making.




I wouldn't mind a bit of overlap.  I didn't read pattern recognition, as it's not really a genre I'm interested in (which is fine - I don't expect to read all titles, and I wouldn't mind testing my preferences now and again anyway), and I couldn't find it in the stores I looked it.

But the more time one has to get one's hands on the book the easier it will be.  I went to seven stores to get Dragondoom, which took me about a week to find.

If I have to order it, it may take a couple of weeks to arrive, so I'd rather know what book is next sooner rather than later.

Of course, since there are other things I read, I don't mind missing a book here or there.

Duncan


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 15, 2003)

Sam said:
			
		

> As for the overlap, I'm fine with doing it that way. It was suggested early on by Cthulhu's Librarian I think (I'm too lazy to look back at the beginning of the discussions) to have a six week reading period which wouldn't start until the discussion of the previous book is over. Again, I'm good with starting the reading period when the discussion of the current book starts, but would like to know how others feel about that. The last thing I want to do with this book club is give people any stress. This is all about relaxing and sharing ideas, not creating deadlines that people stress about making.



  Yes, the reading period was my suggestion. Here is part of my original post on the idea:


> 1. Have 1 month reading time before discussion begins for the book.
> 2. Allow for 2 weeks discussion online.
> 3. The next book is announced when the discussion begins for the current book, but the 1 month reading period does not start until the end of the 2 week discussion period.
> 
> ...



 My suggestion was for a reading period of 4 weeks which begins after the 2 week discussion period. Essentially, this creates a 6 week reading period, as the next book is announced just before the start of the discussion period of the current book. So, if using this method, the next discussion (after Pattern Recognition) would go something like this:

  1. Sometime around Jan 1 Sam announces that book _XYZ_ is going to be the next selection.
  2. Discussion begins on _Pattern Recognition_ on Jan 1. (6 weeks until next discussion begins)
  3. 2 week discussion period on Pattern Recognition (Jan 1-Jan 15)
  4. 4 week reading period for _XYZ_ officially begins.
  5. Discussion of _XYZ _starts Feb 15. 

 I'm not adverse to extending it a bit (starting the 6 week reading period after discusion ends, which actually gives 8 weeks from the announcement of the book to discussion), but I wouldn't suggest shortening it. As it is, I finished Tigana after the discussion period was over (too much going on at work to spend much time reading).


----------



## Sam (Dec 15, 2003)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> So, if using this method, the next discussion (after Pattern Recognition) would go something like this:
> 
> 1. Sometime around Jan 1 Sam announces that book _XYZ_ is going to be the next selection.
> 2. Discussion begins on _Pattern Recognition_ on Jan 1. (6 weeks until next discussion begins)
> ...



Thanks for reposting the relevant info.  I guess I misunderstood your original intent.  I thought the six week reading period would begin _after_ the discussion period ended.  I'd rather have a six week total period rather than an 8 week period.   If there are no major objections to this, I suggest we go with this schedule for future selections.


----------



## nikolai (Dec 15, 2003)

Sam, your sig is the best way I've found of navigating the book group threads. I'm sure this is the case for a lot of other people too. With that in mind, could you changes the Tigana link to thread 68039, it's currently pointed at Dragondoom. Hope asking isn't too cheeky!

Perhaps you should link to this thread too?


----------



## Sam (Dec 15, 2003)

nikolai said:
			
		

> Sam, your sig is the best way I've found of navigating the book group threads. I'm sure this is the case for a lot of other people too. With that in mind, could you changes the Tigana link to thread 68039, it's currently pointed at Dragondoom. Hope asking isn't too cheeky!
> 
> Perhaps you should link to this thread too?



I'll make the Tigana change now.  Didn't realize it had gotten switched like that.  The first link in the sig should point to this thread.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Michael Tree (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm all in favor of starting the 6-week reading period at the beginning of the current discussion.  I would also recommend that whoever is choosing the next book to announce it as soon as they decide, rather than waiting until the beginning of the reading period.


----------



## JoeBlank (Dec 16, 2003)

nikolai said:
			
		

> Sam, your sig is the best way I've found of navigating the book group threads.



Agreed.

Hope you won't take offense Sam, but I just copied your sig to replace my clunky, outdated Book Club sig.

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, you know.


----------



## Sam (Dec 16, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Hope you won't take offense Sam, but I just copied your sig to replace my clunky, outdated Book Club sig.



More than happy to share.  Consider me flattered.



			
				Michael Tree said:
			
		

> I would also recommend that whoever is choosing the next book to announce it as soon as they decide, rather than waiting until the beginning of the reading period.



With that in mind, I'm going to post my selection.  I may get a lot of flak on this one, but the book is "next" on my personal reading list, so it fits in well (at least timing wise).  I'm choosing Eragon by Christopher Paolini.  You can find it at SFBC or Amazon.  It's the first book in a series, but the sequel hasn't been published, so it's still kind of stand-alone.  Based on the current timing discussion, we will start the discussion period on this selection on February 15.


----------



## Dacileva (Dec 16, 2003)

Sam said:
			
		

> I may get a lot of flak on this one, but the book is "next" on my personal reading list, so it fits in well (at least timing wise).  I'm choosing Eragon by Christopher Paolini.



Of course you'd pick the book on my reading list that I *can't* easily get from my library...    Aah well, I've got a few weeks to try to get it yet.


----------



## JoeBlank (Dec 16, 2003)

This is why this Book Club is such a great idea. I have never heard of Eragon, but have now read several reviews and am very excited about this choice.

And the timing is fantastic: the SFBC is offering a 2-for-1 deal, basically buy one book and get one free. Check it out if you are already a member, the offer is online only and expires tomorrow, Dec. 16, at midnight. I'm currenly shopping for my second choice, in addition to Eragon.


----------



## nHammer (Dec 17, 2003)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Yes, the reading period was my suggestion. Here is part of my original post on the idea:
> My suggestion was for a reading period of 4 weeks which begins after the 2 week discussion period. Essentially, this creates a 6 week reading period, as the next book is announced just before the start of the discussion period of the current book. So, if using this method, the next discussion (after Pattern Recognition) would go something like this:
> 
> 1. Sometime around Jan 1 Sam announces that book _XYZ_ is going to be the next selection.
> ...




Yeah, what he said...I like it.


----------



## JoeBlank (Dec 31, 2003)

Article on Eragon in the Atlanta Jounal-Constitution today. Not sure how long this link will work, I think the print edition of the AJC is avaible online for a week.

Getting excited about this pick, expect to start reading just after New Year's Day. 

http://www.ajc.com/today/content/epaper/editions/today/living_f31f313f26b0007c10d1.html


----------



## pezagent (Dec 31, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> And if someone is thinking of joining the SFBC, let us know so we can "share the love".




I'm very interested in joining the SFBC when I get settled back in the States. Is there a link to the club somewhere?

I really like this thread, there's some great books in here I'd be interested in reading. I'm just getting back into reading speculative fiction again, so I'm very excited to hear about new titles. I've calculated that I have about 14,000+ sunsets left before I shuffle off this mortal coil, so I'd like to know what's worth filling my head with before I split.

/johnny


----------



## pezagent (Dec 31, 2003)

double post...


----------



## JoeBlank (Dec 31, 2003)

Try this: http://www.sfbc.com


----------



## WayneLigon (Dec 31, 2003)

I just started reading _Eragon_ the other day (it was a Xmas gift). So far, an excellent book.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 31, 2003)

pezagent said:
			
		

> I'm very interested in joining the SFBC when I get settled back in the States. Is there a link to the club somewhere?



Before you join, make sure you let JoeBlank, me, or someone else here who is a member of the SFBC know. If one of us signs you up for the club, that person gets a couple of free books. I'll let Joe or someone sign you up, since I've already signed one person up.


----------



## Sam (Jan 2, 2004)

zenld, if you're around could you please start the discussion thread (and kick off the discussion) for Pattern Recognition?  

If there is no thread started by tomorrow afternoon, I'll create one myself.


----------



## Sam (Jan 4, 2004)

I've started the discussion thread on Pattern Recognition.  You can find it here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=73459

As a reminder, the selection for Feburary 15ths discussion is Eragon.


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 4, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Before you join, make sure you let JoeBlank, me, or someone else here who is a member of the SFBC know. If one of us signs you up for the club, that person gets a couple of free books. I'll let Joe or someone sign you up, since I've already signed one person up.




Probably quite a number of ENers who are members... *shows non-existant badge of membership*


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Jan 23, 2004)

I haven't seen much discussion on the last book selection thread.  It seemed to have died off.  

I'm just wondering if the discussion of Eragon is still on.  Not that I've read that one either.  I just can't justify a hardback purchase, along with my other gaming and RL expenses.  

I'm waiting for the next paperback selection.  I do enjoy following this thread and the discussion threads.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jan 23, 2004)

I think the discussion of the latest book has died down. 

Eragon is slated to be discussed beginning Feb. 15, if I remember correctly. Maybe Sam will be along shortly to confirm that. 

I recommend you try your local library or Amazon for Eragon. I am enjoying it, and it should be a fun discussion.


----------



## Sam (Jan 23, 2004)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Eragon is slated to be discussed beginning Feb. 15, if I remember correctly.



That's right.  I'll open up the discussion thread on the 15th of Feb.

Also, on/about Feb 1 I'll post the next selector, who will select the book to discuss beginning April 1.  Reading period for that book will start Feb 15.

I'm enjoying Eragon very much.  It's a fast read.  I look forward to talking about it.


----------



## Dire Wolf (Jan 24, 2004)

I just finished Eragon on Audiobook today.  I got an iPod for Xmas and downloaded a few audiobooks... I have a long commute to work and listening to the books is a fantastic way to spend my time.  I thought the book was great, I can't wait until the next installment of the series and I look forward to the full discussion starting on 2/15.


----------



## Sam (Feb 3, 2004)

Time to choose the selector for the book to be discussed starting on April 1.  The next selector is <drum roll please......>

Cthulhu's Librarian
​Please post your selection on Feb 15.

Also, we're always looking to add to the selector list, so if you are interested, please post here.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 3, 2004)

Sam said:
			
		

> Time to choose the selector for the book to be discussed starting on April 1.  The next selector is
> Cthulhu's Librarian
> ​Please post your selection on Feb 15.



 Will do! 
 Now to decide what to pick... SF? Fantasy? Long? Short? Old? New? Famous? Obscure? So many choices!


----------



## kingpaul (Feb 3, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Now to decide what to pick



Something with 2 covers, a spine and pages would be good.    

I know! Something I read to my 3-yr-old constantly..._Click Clack Moo_


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 3, 2004)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> _Click Clack Moo_



  Cows that type! LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For some reason, I don't think it would get very much discussion.


----------



## kingpaul (Feb 4, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Cows that type! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It may, you never know; especially if you also mandate _Giggle Giggle Quack_.


----------



## Sam (Feb 7, 2004)

Woot!  We made the main page!


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 7, 2004)

Dang, I came here to celebrate, but Sam beat me to it. I'll just join the party.

Hooray Book Club!

BTW, finished Eragon this afternoon, can't wait to discuss.


----------



## Krug (Feb 8, 2004)

Sam said:
			
		

> Woot!  We made the main page!




Yeah and you guys should post whenever you start a thread to discuss or know what selection is next.  It's the kinda news that SHOULD be on the front page!


----------



## nHammer (Feb 8, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Will do!
> Now to decide what to pick... SF? Fantasy? Long? Short? Old? New? Famous? Obscure? So many choices!




I've been in a mood to read a classic(old) non-fantasy novel.   _nudge, nudge_


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm supposed to post the next book for discussion on the 15th, but I'm having a difficult time choosing what to read. I've narrowed it down to 4 choices, but I can't decide which to choose. Should I post the 4 choices and see what others want to read? Should I roll a d4 and go with that? Of the 4, three are classic SF (one each from the 50s, 60s, and 70s), and one is sort of SF/Fantasy/Weird mix from the 80s. I've read 1 of the books, but it's been on my "reread" list for years. I'm tempted to go with the SF/Fantasy/Weird book from the 80s, but I know some people would like to read something that is not fantasy. Any ideas? Who knows, I may just decide to go with something else entirely.


----------



## Sam (Feb 11, 2004)

I'd be interested in seeing what your thoughts are.  That said, pick the book you think will be generate the most interesting disucussion, which hopefully coincides with the one you want to read (or re-read) most.


----------



## Dire Wolf (Feb 11, 2004)

I would be interested in seeing the 4 you are thinking of myself.  Might give me a few books to read!


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 11, 2004)

Would love to hear what books you are considering. 

Of course, you should make it clear that you are not putting this up for a vote, and will still go with the book you consider to be the best choice.

If you don't tell us ahead of time, will you tell us after you make the decision, so we know what books just missed out? Like rjmc64, I am always open to suggestions for my reading list.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 11, 2004)

Since there seems to be interest in which books I'm considering, I'll list them. But as Joe mentioned, this isn't a vote. Think of it as me talking to myself, and everyone is listening. Feel free to offer opinions, but don't expect me to listen to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_Anubis Gates _by Tim Powers (winner of the 1984 Philip K. Dick Award, ranked among the top fantasy novels ever written by Locus Magazine readers poll)

_More Than Human_ by Theodore Sturgeon (winner of the 1954 International Fantasy Award, ranked among the top SF novels ever written by Locus Magazine readers poll)

_UBIK_ by Philip K. Dick (ranked among the top SF novels ever written by the Locus Magazine readers poll)

_Forever War_ by Joe Haldemon (winner of the 1976 Hugo and Nebula awards, ranked among the top fantasy novels ever written by Locus Magazine readers poll)

 FWIW, I most want to read _Anubis Gates_, and I read _UBIK _about 10 years ago. The others have been recommended to me many times. 

 So, there's a sneak peak at my thought process. Who knows, between now and the weekend, I may choose an entirely different book.


----------



## Michael Tree (Feb 11, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> FWIW, I most want to read _Anubis Gates_, and I read _UBIK _about 10 years ago. The others have been recommended to me many times.



I've been meaning to read that book for a while.  In fact, the copy I reserved at the library came in yesterday.


----------



## Zulithe (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope this series isn't too off topic (personally I don't feel that it is) but I would like to nominate Stephen King's *The Dark Tower saga*. In particular, since only one book is asked for, The Gunslinger.

The first problem is that there are two known versions of the text which might cause problems. The Revised Edition contains a few changes and polish to better make it fit with the other books (the series has been written over a long period of time). The second problem is that The Gunslinger is not the best example of a standalone book, and the other volumes need to be read in order to fully appreciate it and the references within.

Perhaps if it is picked and all goes well, readings of the other 7 volumes can be done. The last two volumes will be released this year, so there is plenty of time if we started now.

The Dark Tower Volume I: The Gunslinger is $11.17 in Packerback and $17.50 in Hardback and because of King's popularity, copies should be VERY easy to find at your public library--no purchase really necessary.

It combines elements of The Old West, Fantasy (especially Tolkien, I can even pick out a few references here and there) and horror. Here is what amazon.com has to say about it.


> Thirty-three years, a horrific and life-altering accident, and thousands of desperately rabid fans in the making, Stephen King's quest to complete his magnum opus rivals the quest of Roland and his band of gunslingers who inhabit the Dark Tower series. Loyal DT fans and new readers alike will appreciate this revised edition of The Gunslinger, which breathes new life into Roland of Gilead, and offers readers a "clearer start and slightly easier entry into Roland's world."
> 
> King writes both a new introduction and foreword to this revised edition, and the ever-patient, ever-loyal "constant reader" is rewarded with secrets to the series's inception. That a "magic" ream of green paper and a Robert Browning poem, came together to reveal to King his "ka" is no real surprise (this is King after all), but who would have thought that the squinty-eyed trio of Clint Eastwood, Lee Van Cleef, and Eli Wallach would set the author on his true path to the Tower? While King credits Tolkien for inspiring the "quest and magic" that pervades the series, it was Sergio Leone's The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly that helped create the epic proportions and "almost absurdly majestic western backdrop" of Roland's world.
> 
> To King, The Gunslinger demanded revision because once the series was complete it became obvious that "the beginning was out of sync with the ending." While the revision adds only 35 pages, Dark Tower purists will notice the changes to Allie's fate and Roland's interaction with Cort, Jake, and the Man in Black--all stellar scenes that will reignite the hunger for the rest of the series. Newcomers will appreciate the details and insight into Roland's life. The revised Roland of Gilead (nee Deschain) is embodied with more humanity--he loves, he pities, he regrets. What DT fans might miss is the same ambiguity and mystery of the original that gave the original its pulpy underground feel (back when King himself awaited word from Roland's world).




The Dark Tower Website: http://www.stephenking.com/darktower/


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 15, 2004)

*Next Book Club Selection*

The next book for discussion will be _The Anubis Gates_ by Tim Powers. 

 The discussion period will start on April 1st.


----------



## kingpaul (Feb 15, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> The discussion period will start on April 1st.



This is an early April Fool's joke, yes?


----------



## Sam (Feb 15, 2004)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> This is an early April Fool's joke, yes?



Not sure where the comment is directed, but if it's regarding the date, then its no joke.  The discussion period for Ergaon is slated for roughly 2 weeks, which gives partipcants one month to read the next selection.


----------



## Sam (Feb 15, 2004)

Few things:

Discussion for Eragon has been opened.  You can find it here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=77439
April 2004 selection has been posted.  Cthulhu's Librarian has selected The Anubis Gates by Tim Powers.
Looking through the sugesstions on the first post of this thread I noticed that none of the previous selections have come from that list.  I don't know if that means anything, just found it interesting.
That said, additions to the list for either selectors or suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## kingpaul (Feb 15, 2004)

Sam said:
			
		

> Not sure where the comment is directed, but if it's regarding the date, then its no joke.



I put the smiley to denote that *I* was joking around.  I'm sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## nikolai (Feb 15, 2004)

Sam said:
			
		

> That said, additions to the list for either selectors or suggestions are always welcome.




I just want to say that I think the selections have been very good. I think keeping the choices within the SF, fantasy and horror genres has been a good idea. I also think the way the selectors have alighted on different books, highlighting different aspects of the genres has been great.

Oh, are we going to be getting a main-page plug for the Eragon thread?


----------



## nHammer (Feb 15, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> The next book for discussion will be _The Anubis Gates_ by Tim Powers.
> 
> The discussion period will start on April 1st.




The link doesn't go to the book. Let's see if this one works. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_2/104-6527031-8883959?v=glance&s=books

It looks interesting. I'll be reading this one.


----------



## Sam (Feb 15, 2004)

nikolai said:
			
		

> Oh, are we going to be getting a main-page plug for the Eragon thread?



I submitted a news item, let's see if it gets posted!


----------



## Sam (Feb 15, 2004)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> I put the smiley to denote that *I* was joking around. I'm sorry if that wasn't clear.



Sorry,  read it too fast.  Wasn't sure if it was joking or if it was a comment on the selection.  My bad.  Thanks for clarifying though.


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 15, 2004)

Sam said:
			
		

> Looking through the sugesstions on the first post of this thread I noticed that none of the previous selections have come from that list. I don't know if that means anything, just found it interesting.
> That said, additions to the list for either selectors or suggestions are always welcome.



I beg to differ. To quote from the suggestion list:

Tigana, Guy Gavriel Kay  


_note: this marks my official first use of a smilie anywhere. I've resisted temptation this long, but wanted to be absolutely clear that no offense whatsoever has been taken. _

_note: this marks my official second use of a smilie anywhere . . ._


----------



## Sam (Feb 16, 2004)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. To quote from the suggestion list:
> 
> Tigana, Guy Gavriel Kay
> 
> ...



Doh!    I missed that.  Thanks for straightening that out.  
I'm also honored to have been the cause for the first two smile used by JoeBlank....Anywhere!


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 16, 2004)

Sam said:
			
		

> Doh!  I missed that. Thanks for straightening that out.
> I'm also honored to have been the cause for the first two smile used by JoeBlank....Anywhere!



No harm, no foul.

In fact, I usually have a strict "no smilies, no sigs" rule. The Book Club has convinced me to break both of those rules.

The smilie use will remain extremely limited.

And by the way, someone should bump the Eberron thread, or at least do so if it drops to page 2. I was the last post, so I won't do it unless I have to.

You would think we would get more input, what with the news item on the front page and all. I think our short history has led me to conclude that "good" books seem to garner a lot less discussion than those most regard as "bad" books. That is the internet I guess, more fun to slam than it is to praise.


----------



## Dacileva (Feb 17, 2004)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> And by the way, someone should bump the Eberron thread



While I'm sure we'd love our Selection to be as important as a new d20 campaign setting...

Methinks you meant Eragon.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Feb 17, 2004)

Well somehow I managed to scrape up enough money to buy _The Anubis Gates_ which I'll start reading after I finish my present book (about 50 pages left in the _Star Corps_  Book 1 of the Legacy Trilogy by Ian Douglas.  I was going to read the 5th Black Company book _Shadow Games_ until I saw that the next selection was a paperback, a trade paperback, but still a paperback, though a mass market paperback would have been preferred. Still, it's better then a hardback, which I save for a few select authors and of course gaming books.     Also I don't think she'll be too upset with me on this one.  I hope.


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 17, 2004)

Dacileva said:
			
		

> While I'm sure we'd love our Selection to be as important as a new d20 campaign setting...
> 
> Methinks you meant Eragon.



Whoops! 

Thanks for the correction. I'll resist the urge to edit my original post, so others can enjoy teh funny.

But I will edit this post to add that my wife saw the book Eragon and asked me "Is that about the guy in Lord of the Rings?"


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Reminder: The discussion for The Anubis Gates by Tim Powers will begin on April 1st. 

At that time, the next selector will post his choice for the discussion that will begin on May 15th.  The next selector will be:
*Michael Tree*
​


----------



## JoeBlank (Mar 19, 2004)

Sam, I like to copy your sig to promote the book club. In doing so, I noted that the colors are too light to read when viewing the forums in Players Handbook style, and probably in Stealth style too. I monkeyed around with them some for my sig.


----------



## Sam (Mar 19, 2004)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Sam, I like to copy your sig to promote the book club. In doing so, I noted that the colors are too light to read when viewing the forums in Players Handbook style, and probably in Stealth style too. I monkeyed around with them some for my sig.



I tried to do one that would work in other styles, but couldn't find one that worked across the board.  Also, I'm assuming that most users have it set to the default style.
I like your combination though!  Very Christmas-y


----------



## Michael Tree (Mar 20, 2004)

Sam said:
			
		

> At that time, the next selector will post his choice for the discussion that will begin on May 15th.  The next selector will be:
> *Michael Tree*​



Alrighty then.  I'm having a bit of a dilemma.  The book that I would really like to pick is fairly obscure, and probably only available through buy.com or amazon.com (and even then they might not have very many copies in stock).  OTOH, it's a fairly short book (around 250 pages), so I'm tempted to choose that book but also select another alternate book for those who can't get the main one.  Or for those who want to read both.  After all, two 250 page books combined are shorter than Tigana, Pattern Recognition, and Eragon each were.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 20, 2004)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> Alrighty then.  I'm having a bit of a dilemma.  The book that I would really like to pick is fairly obscure, and probably only available through buy.com or amazon.com (and even then they might not have very many copies in stock).  OTOH, it's a fairly short book (around 250 pages), so I'm tempted to choose that book but also select another alternate book for those who can't get the main one.  Or for those who want to read both.  After all, two 250 page books combined are shorter than Tigana, Pattern Recognition, and Eragon each were.




If I were you, I wouldn't pick something that wouldn't be easily be available (or at least easily special orderable) through your neighborhood bookstore. While lots of people order on Amazon, there are many who get books at local stores and from libraries. 

Chooseing two books is a bad idea. We don't have a huge number of posters for our books to start with, and splitting the readers is just going to make the discussion group even smaller for each book. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## JoeBlank (Mar 20, 2004)

I agree with CL, so that makes 4 cents total.

It is understandable to have a book you really want to choose, but can not due to the limitations of the book club. As CL mentioned, our discussion groups have grown small enough without splitting them.

Perhaps if you make your main selection an easy-to-find but short book, and then make the alternate book "extra credit" for those who can locate a copy and have time to read it too. Like you said, if the primary book is short enough that those who are so inclined might have time to read it in addition to another short book.


----------



## Michael Tree (Mar 21, 2004)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Perhaps if you make your main selection an easy-to-find but short book, and then make the alternate book "extra credit" for those who can locate a copy and have time to read it too. Like you said, if the primary book is short enough that those who are so inclined might have time to read it in addition to another short book.



That sounds like a good idea.  I'll do that.  I don't really have time to read a long book anyway: as it is I'm going to be late for the Anubis Gates discussion.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 1, 2004)

I've started the discussion thread for _The Anubis Gates.
_http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=82540


----------



## Sam (Apr 2, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I've started the discussion thread for _The Anubis Gates.
> _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=82540



Great.  Thanks.  
I'm still finishing the book, but will participate as soon as I'm done (which should be this weekend)!


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Apr 2, 2004)

I too hope to finished it this weekend too.


----------



## Michael Tree (Apr 3, 2004)

I havn't even begun reading The Anubis Gates, though I do have it out from the library.    I've been too madly busy with writing.  I''ll try to read it by next weekend.

I've made my choice for the next book for the book club.  There's been a distinct lack of swashbuckling so far, so the new book is:

*Swordspoint*, by Ellen Kushner.

I havn't read any of her other books, just short stories, but I've head wonderful things about this one.

I'm also choosing a second book for "extra credit."

*The Warlock of Strathearn*, by Christopher Whyte.  

I would have chosen this as the main book, but it's from a small British publisher and not available in most bookstores.  Buy.com and Amazon.com both have it though, and there's even a few cheap copies at Amazon marketplace.  

Swordspoint is a fairly short book, compared to some of the others we've read here.  So if you finish reading it, and want to read a good historical story with wondrous magic, pick up The Warlock of Strathearn and we'll have another little discussion on the side.


----------



## Wrath of the Swarm (Apr 14, 2004)

I nominate Kirinyaga by Mike Resnick, a collection of ten fables.

Reviews are plentiful on the web.  I include here a link to a sample from the first chapter instead.

It should be easy to find at any local library, and if lacking, it can easily be requested.


----------



## JoeBlank (May 6, 2004)

Just a bump to see who is still participating. With email notification turned off for subscriptions, I expect many folks won't even see this.

Sam, for instance, has posted only once in the last month, and that was in a PBP game. 

Who is reading *Swordspoint*? The discussion should begin on May 15, right?


----------



## AuroraGyps (May 7, 2004)

I read it & I'll keep my eye out for the discussion.  Anybody know what's next?  If no one can think of anything, I have a few ideas, but I haven't been that involved in the club, so I'll just wait in the wings just in case.


----------



## AuroraGyps (May 17, 2004)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Who is reading *Swordspoint*? The discussion should begin on May 15, right?




Is the book club still going on?  There's no new thread for *Swordspoint*, so I'm wondering if someone forgot or something.  I'm still interested in the slub, even though I haven't partisipated in a while, I have been keeping an eye on posts.


----------



## JoeBlank (May 17, 2004)

Usually the selector starts the thread, so Michael Tree should do so. Sometimes if that person seems to be running behing, Sam will step in, but we have not heard from him in a while.

If neither of them starts it up by later today then I'll be happy to take the reins. Does anyone have email addresses for Michael or Sam? Perhaps a little nudge is in order.


----------



## Michael Tree (May 17, 2004)

Sorry about the delay.  I'm still in the middle of reading it, so feel free to start the thread.


----------



## JoeBlank (May 26, 2004)

Sam seems to have dropped off, as his last post was April 19, over a month ago. Since Michael Tree said he was not yet done with reading Swordspoint, I'm going to give it a little more time.

If we don't hear from Sam by the 1st of June, I'll pinch hit for him by picking the next selector and starting the Swordspoint thread. I don't mean to step on any toes, but I want the Book Club to stay active. If anyone else wants to help please say so.

Perhaps we should start a round robin method, whereby each selector appoints the next selector? Any other methods anyone can suggest?


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 7, 2004)

Okay, as threatened, I'm moving the ball forward here. I've heard from Sam, and he has real world things going on that are taking up his time. 

First a question: Who is still interested in the Book Club? Discussion seems to have dropped off on the past few selections, but I hope there are enough of us still participating to make this work. 

Here is what I am going to do for this round. The following are up for consideration for the next selector:

*Editorial Members:* 

JoeGKushner
FraserRonald
Dacileva
reddist
Tsyr
LightPhoenix
The first of you to post to this thread and claim the right will be responsible for picking the next selection by June 15. The reading period for that selection will officially begin July 1, with discussion to start Aug 1. It would be best that the selector be prepared to start the discussion thread on that date.

If none of you guys claim the right within a couple of days we'll go with some new blood. So if others are interested in picking the next selection please go ahead and post here with your suggestions and expressed desire. The Book Club is open to any and all who wish to participate.

I'll also start a thread for discussion on *Swordspoint*, and will add a link to that shortly.

Please also let me know what you think about the idea of a rotating selection process, where the current selector picks the next selector, and so on. This way the person responsible for keeping things going is likely to be someone active on the boards, as they will have been involved enough to nominate a book and start discussion only a month or so before.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 7, 2004)

The discussion of *Swordspoint* by Ellen Kushner has begun.


http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1584575#post1584575

Well, it can't truly be called a discussion until someone responds. Until then, I am just talking to myself.


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Jun 9, 2004)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> First a question: Who is still interested in the Book Club? Discussion seems to have dropped off on the past few selections, but I hope there are enough of us still participating to make this work.




I'm still interested in the Book Club, but I haven't read the last few books.  That's because here in Australia I've had difficulty finding some of them, and the lag time and cost of ordering from Amazon are prohibitive.  But I do look for the books when they are announced, and if I can find them I will read them.

The other problem is that I've been relying on the subscription emails to give me an update on this thread.  Since they are no longer being sent, I have to remember to check the thread out (I know I should look at my Subscribed Threads page) more often.

Duncan


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 9, 2004)

Duncan, you just made my day. I thought this thing was going to die on us. Let's give it another shot. 

Would you be interested in selecting the next book? That way, you could pick something you know you will be able to find.


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Jun 10, 2004)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Would you be interested in selecting the next book? That way, you could pick something you know you will be able to find.




Ok,  I'll try to go through the bookstores near work tomorrow lunch time.  After that we have a long weekend and I will be DMing at a game convention for the weekend, so I won't have the time.   I'm not reading anything that has really grabbed my attention right at the moment anyway.

Duncan


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm still around, but I wasn't able to read the last book. Next one, I'll probably be on board for.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 10, 2004)

Glad to see you back, CL. How was the honeymoon?

Duncan, you bring up a good point. The downward spiral of the Book Club seems to coincide with the subscription emails being turned off. I wonder how many posters rely on that function? Maybe things will pick back up when the new server is on board.

Until then, we will just keep things going and see what happens. Maybe by continuing to keep this thread on the first page we will raise awareness. 

Another possibility is the natural reluctance to jump into long threads. Perhaps in Hivemind style we should start a new thread, linking back to this one. I'll probably do that one Duncan makes his selection.


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Jun 11, 2004)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Duncan, you bring up a good point. The downward spiral of the Book Club seems to coincide with the subscription emails being turned off. I wonder how many posters rely on that function? Maybe things will pick back up when the new server is on board.




It definately left me feeling cut off.  I had all my threads marked as daily emails, and I would then peruse the recent posts - and log on if I wanted to add somethings.  On top of that I would look for new topics that caught my interest, but didn't need to search out replies to my posts because of the emails.

Anyway, I looked in a bookstore at lunch time, and made a choice.

It wasn't easy, because of trying to find somethign that wasn't part of a series, and I mostly read series.  I also mostly read Fantasy, and it seems they are nearly all series these days. 

But, finally something caught my eye.  And that was a comment by Neil Gaiman.  He's one of my favourite authors, so I thought that if he liked it was worth checking out.

The book I have chosen is...

*Idlewild*
by *Nick Sagan*

Amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...104-4329598-1499159?v=glance&s=books&n=507846

I was able to pick this up in Paperback.  Apparently it was available here earlier than in the US.  But, currently Amazon has the hardback in 60% off, and the paperback is due out in early July. 

I checked in the store that it was available in the US, but didn't realise it wasn't out in paperback yet, sorry.  But the good news is that Amazon's price for the hardback version is *cheaper* than the paperback.

Check out http://www.nicksagan.com/ for more details.

I hope it fills our requirements   

Duncan


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for participating, Duncan.

From the author's website link you provided, the paperback comes out July 6, 2004 (a very important day, the fourth anniversary of the birth of my second son, Jacob). 

Perhaps in light of this, and the low activity, and the hopes that the new server will come online soon and email will be reactivated, we should have an extended reading period for this selection. I'm thinking something like discussion begins August 15, but maybe even August 31. Anyone else have any thoughts or opinions.

Once this thread sinks again I'll start an new one, linking the this one and having this one closed. Maybe that will interest some new participants.


----------



## Elodan (Jun 11, 2004)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Glad to see you back, CL. How was the honeymoon?
> 
> Duncan, you bring up a good point. The downward spiral of the Book Club seems to coincide with the subscription emails being turned off. I wonder how many posters rely on that function? Maybe things will pick back up when the new server is on board.
> 
> ...



I never used subscription e-mails so it was not my reason for non-participation. It's the length of the original thread; it feels like you are missing something important but there's too much to go through. I only looked at in because I hadn't seen this thread on the first page in a long time.

I think starting new threads with some sort of summary of what's gone before it a really good idea.

Tom


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Jun 12, 2004)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> From the author's website link you provided, the paperback comes out July 6, 2004 (a very important day, the fourth anniversary of the birth of my second son, Jacob).




Yeah, but purchasing the hardback now from amazon is cheaper than buying the paperback on the day of it's release 

Oh, and when I went shopping for the book the other day the store had a display containing both Eragon and Pattern Recognition - both books I couldn't find when they were the selection.

I'm happy if you want to push back the date, but with the 60% off the price of the hardback at amazon, I know I wouldn't bother waiting.

Duncan


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 15, 2004)

Sounds like an interesting book, count me in.  I haven't participated since Anubis Gates (my first time in the mix, also) - partly because I didn't think I'd like one of the selections, and then the thread subscription thing (though I've got my subscription page bookmarked now, so not so much of a problem anymore)

I think a new thread for each book would be a good idea, makes it easier to jump in.  Perhaps the first post could be edited with all the pertinent info so that anyone who wanders by could see everything right away.  Something like:

"This month's book: A Fridge too Far
Reading time: Oct-Nov 1st
Discussion begins: Nov 1st
New book picked: Nov 2nd (see new thread, like here:  http>>....)"


Would make it easy for a newb to pick things up quickly.  Whoever started the thread could add the above info as it is decided in the thread.  There there could be a link to a more in-depth explanation of the whole process, and links to previous threads & such.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jun 17, 2004)

The EN World Book Club thread has been continued here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=91597

Please do not post to this thread, just hop to the new one. Thanks.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 17, 2004)

I'll close this one for you, Joe.

-Hyp.
(Moderator)


----------

